# Langeland 2022



## ralle88 (2. Januar 2022)

Hallo liebe Freunde der schönen Insel Langeland,

auch in diesem Jahr soll es einen Thread für alle Fragen und Themen geben, die diese schöne Insel und die Angelei im Langelandbelt betreffen, den ich hiermit eröffne.
Ich wünsche allen ein gutes neues Jahr und viel Petri Heil !

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Toto2304 (8. Januar 2022)

Hallo und frohes Neues allen.

Bin eigentlich die letzten Jahre eher an der Nordsee rund um Hvide Sande in die Brandung gegangen. Vor 3 Jahren mal in Grena an der Ostsee gewesen.

Dieses Jahr im Oktober soll es wieder die Ostsee sein. Sind noch am überlegen ob Süd Fünen oder Langeland.

Haut mal raus was wann wo im Oktober auf Langeland geht angelmäßig. Ist kein reiner Angelurlaub sondern es sind auch Familien dabei.

Thorsten


----------



## rule270 (14. Januar 2022)

Hy
Je nach Windlage Illebolle/ Snöde oder Tranaker 
Im Süden der Gulstav sowie in der nähe um Ketsnor Für.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Stulle (12. Februar 2022)

Denne bolig er ikke længere tilgængelig
					

Måske kan vi hjælpe dig videre. Få inspiration til at søge videre her på siden – eller bliv inspireret af andre lignende boliger, vi har til salg lige nu.




					danbolig.dk
				




Falls sich jemand einen Traum erfüllen will. ~54.000€


----------



## buttweisser (13. Februar 2022)

Das Haus liegt doch auf dem Weg nach Dovns Klint und/oder Keldsnor auf der linken Straßenseite. Oder irre ich mich da? 

Um das Haus dauerhaft zu erhalten, braucht man schon Zeit, Humor und viel Kleingeld. Aber romantisch ist es natürlich.


----------



## buttweisser (13. Februar 2022)

Nee ist ein anderes Haus.


----------



## Stulle (13. Februar 2022)

das liegt an der Hauptstraße nach Bagenkop, ist bestimmt viel arbeit aber wer nicht an einen bestimmten Arbeitsplatz gebunden ist und was günstiges sucht


----------



## Stulle (13. Februar 2022)

Østergade 5 · Østergade 5, 5935 Bagenkop, Dänemark
					

Østergade 5, 5935 Bagenkop, Dänemark




					goo.gl


----------



## fischerheinrich (13. Februar 2022)

Müsste man erstmal kaufen dürfen als Deutscher….


----------



## Stulle (13. Februar 2022)

Du musst nur deinen Hauptwohnsitz dort hin verlegen.


----------



## anschmu (14. Februar 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Du musst nur deinen Hauptwohnsitz dort hin verlegen.


Noch nicht mal das , 185 Tage Aufenthalt reichen glaub ich


----------



## SFVNOR (14. Februar 2022)

Stulle 
Du hast vollkommen Recht mit deiner Aussage. 185 Tage reichen da nicht.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon einmal etwas darüber hier geschrieben.

*Zitat*
Die Regelungen für einen Hauskauf in DK sind unverändert. Ein nicht in DK angemelderter/te ( erster Wohnsitz ) kann kein Haus oder eine Wohnung in DK kaufen. Du musst in DK offiziell gemeldet sein und auch deine Steuern abführen. Die Idee sich mal eben umzumelden ist nicht wirklich hilfreich weil ein Kauf von Immobilien erst ab 1 Jahr der Staatsbürgerschaft möglich ist.
Dazu kommt dass ein Ferienhaus als *kein* fester Wohnsitz gewertet wird es sei denn dass das Haus ist von Fall zu Fall anders bewertet ist. Man müsste also zweigleisig fahren (Wohnung +Ferienhaus) aber wer soll dass dann noch bezahlen ? Von der Vermittlung über *Strohmänner* rate ich dringend ab. Man hat im Falle eines Rechtstreites keinerlei Rechte als nicht DK Bürger und verbrennt nur Geld.
Es gibt wohl Ausnahmen wie z.B. die Übernahme eines Resthofes mit der Verpflichtung zur Renovierung die dann aber überwacht wird aber die Bauten sind meistens vollkommen marode und wer die Preise in DK kennt weiß die Finger davon zu lassen.
Das ist mein Stand meiner Informationen (2021) weil ich selber den Gedanken hatte meinen Wohnsitz zur Rente nach DK zu verlegen. Ich habe mein Vorhaben begraben weil die Hürden einfach zu hoch liegen und die Kosten nicht überschaubar sind.
*Zitat Ende*


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Februar 2022)

Moin Moin,
Wie gerade auf der Web-Cam Spodsbjerg gesehen bestückt IBI (Nikolaj) die Boote für 2022 an den Stegen. 
Ich wünsche allen LL-Fahrern und Bootsmietern eine schöne und vor Allen eine unfallfreie Fahrt auf dem LL-Belt. 
Gruß und Petri, Stefan


----------



## fischerheinrich (4. März 2022)

ich bin mal gespannt, wir sich das 1-Dorsch-Limit auswirken wird. Ich selbst bin ja im August 2 Wochen vor Ort, hatte aber auch schon weit im Voraus gebucht.
Ob ich jetzt nochmal buchen würde, ich weiß es nicht, wahrscheinlich nicht...
Wenn ich mich so erinnere, welche versch. Anglergruppen ich so in den letzten Jahren immer am Steg gesehen habe, so glaube ich, dass viele Gruppen nicht mehr kommen werden. Mit vier, fünf Mann auf dem Boot, nach 30min hängt ein passender Dorsch bei einem und dann? Über 35m tiefen Wasser auf Platte...?? oder den anderen zusehen?
Man wird sehen, ich freue mich jedenfalls schon mit meinem Sohn wieder aufs Meer zu kommen. Und ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es in recht kurzer Zeit wieder passabel Dorsch geben könnte vor Spodsbjerg, wenn die Stellnetzte weg sind.


----------



## der-solinger (4. März 2022)

Moin moin, 
also wir fahren seit ca. 12 Jahren zu viert nach Langeland und nun wieder Ende April für eine Woche.

Aber... es wird das letzte mal sein, weil:

1. Trotz guter Langelanderfahrung die Fänge ausbleiben
2. sich wegen dem geringen Baglimit eine Ausfahrt nicht mehr rechnet
3. die Euronen gespart werden können und lieber für eine Reise nach Norwegen zusammengespart wird
4. Wir nicht nach Langeland fahren um die tolle Natur zu genießen (keine Frauen dabei) ;-)
5. dadurch die Frustrationsgrenze beim Fischen enorm gering ist

Gerne kommen wir wieder, aber es weiß doch jeder, dass das Kapitel, was das Thema Dorschangeln angeht, zu Ende geht/ist!

LEIDER!

Wünsche euch stramme Leinen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. März 2022)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Mit vier, fünf Mann auf dem Boot, nach 30min hängt ein passender Dorsch bei einem und dann?


Weiterangeln, bis auch der 4 oder 5 Dorsch im Boot ist. Danach oder dabei gehts auf Makrele und Hering.
Ändern können wir es eh nicht. Mir hat es trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Und ob nun 1 oder 2 oder 5 vernünftige Dorsche
pro Nase, dass war die letzten Jahre meist schwierig. Also das Beste draus machen.


----------



## laveron (23. März 2022)

Wir fahren auch seit vielen Jahren regelmäßig nach Spodsbjerg, aber die Tour im kommenden September wird unsere letzte sein. Das Thema Dorsch ist schon seit einigen Jahren faktisch tot. Wir haben uns auf die Platten verlegt, aber auch da wird es von Jahr zu Jahr schwieriger, weil das halt alle tun und der Angeldruck auf die Flachmänner steigt. Die letztjährige Angelwoche im September 2021 hat auch gezeigt, dass das Bag-Limit von 1 Dorsch pro Person und Tag von den meisten Bootsbesatzungen schon heute nicht mehr zu erreichen ist. Boote mit 4 Leuten, die in einer Woche insgesamt 3 Dorsche gefangen haben waren eher der Standard und nicht die Ausnahme. Einziger Lichtblick für die Zukunft ist vielleicht, dass immer häufiger kleine Leng gefangen werden. 
In Ermangelung von Alternativen für das Kleinbootangeln in Dänemark wird die Reise wohl bald Richtung Norwegen gehen. Ich fürchte auf Nicolai und seine IBI Bootsvermietung kommen schwere Zeiten zu.


----------



## zander67 (24. März 2022)

Ja, für Nicolai wird es schwer, könnte mir Vorstellen das die tageweise Vermietung von Booten vielleicht noch Sinn macht,
mehr aber im Sommer wenn das "Erlebnis einen Tag auf dem Meer" im Vordergrund steht und nicht das "Fische fangen" an sich.
Dazu muss sicher aber noch die Preisgestaltung und die Boote etwas an die neue Zielgruppe angepasst werden.

Nach Norwegen fahre ich seit über 25 Jahre, hat sich auch verändert, Fisch ist noch da,
aber bei der Auswahl der Unterkünfte muss man darauf achten das der Vermieter auch registriert ist, 
ansonsten darf nicht mal einen Fischkopf ausführen, nichts mehr mit der großen Freiheit für Angler. 

Ich bin jedenfalls ab Freitag auf der Insel, werde versuchen eine Mefo zu fangen, Wetter naja, aber egal,
nach zwei mal Ausfall durch Grenzschließung wird es wieder Zeit.

VG


----------



## SFVNOR (24. März 2022)

Moin Moin,
Sorry aber ich bin etwas überrascht das sich Gedanken darüber gemacht wird ob IBI seine Angebote der Boote überarbeiten werden müsste oder sollte ?
Das Baglimit ist IBI ganz bestimmt bekannt aber dennoch wurde das Angebot der Boote für 2022 nicht reduziert.  Suche den Fehler ? Es müssen also Buchnungen vorliegen, oder ?
Ich bin etwas überrascht das sich die *Kenner* so äussern ohne Hintergrund und Informationen und nur mutmaßen wollen.
Ich glaube das IBI als Unternehmen genau weiß wo die Grenzen liegen und dann die Stellschrauben drehen um profitabel zu sein.
Ich habe dieses Jahr mein Ferienhaus bei IBI ohne Boot gebucht und für 2023 reserviert und zwar ohne Boot
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## zander67 (24. März 2022)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Sorry aber ich bin etwas überrascht das sich Gedanken darüber gemacht wird ob IBI seine Angebote der Boote überarbeiten werden müsste oder sollte ?
> Das Baglimit ist IBI ganz bestimmt bekannt aber dennoch wurde das Angebot der Boote für 2022 nicht reduziert.  Suche den Fehler ? Es müssen also Buchnungen vorliegen, oder ?
> Ich bin etwas überrascht das sich die *Kenner* so äussern ohne Hintergrund und Informationen und nur mutmaßen wollen.
> ...


Ja, hast Recht ist, nur eine Mutmaßung, durch die Schonzeit stehen die Boot aber relativ unberührt am Liegeplatz, bei eigentlich guten Bedingungen.
Wenn Du nähere Informationen hast das die Boote von Nikolei gut gebucht sind dann ist doch alles gut, freut mich für Nikolei.
Fehlt ja auch was, wenn keine Boote auf dem Langelandbelt rumdümpeln.


----------



## Multe (25. März 2022)

zander67 schrieb:


> Ja, hast Recht ist, nur eine Mutmaßung, durch die Schonzeit stehen die Boot aber relativ unberührt am Liegeplatz, bei eigentlich guten Bedingungen.
> Wenn Du nähere Informationen hast das die Boote von Nikolei gut gebucht sind dann ist doch alles gut, freut mich für Nikolei.
> Fehlt ja auch was, wenn keine Boote auf dem Langelandbelt rumdümpeln.


da macht sich wieder die Unwissenheit breit - die Saison bei IBI startet immer ENDE März - die Boote kamen jetzt erst in den Hafen. Warum sollte sich Nikolaj Gedanken machen ???   Er ist - wie immer um diese Zeit fast ausgebucht !!!! Sogar für 2023 gibt es schon Buchungen  - und das nicht wenig!!!!!
Da wird sich auch in Zukunft nichts ändern - wo hast du - trotz Baglimit für Dorsch - solche Angelmöglichkeiten. Es gibt ja auch noch genug andere Fische.
Norwegen ist da keine Option - denkt mal an die Spritpreise - oder schaut was die Fähre kostet - ausserdem gibt es auch da ein Baglimit.


----------



## $hadow (25. März 2022)

Die Fähre kostet. 250€ pro Strecke, inkl Wagen direkt nach Kristiansand, von Eemshaven aus. Sorry, billiger kommste auch nicht nach Dänemark.


----------



## Multe (25. März 2022)

$hadow schrieb:


> Die Fähre kostet. 250€ pro Strecke, inkl Wagen direkt nach Kristiansand, von Eemshaven aus. Sorry, billiger kommste auch nicht nach Dänemark.


die Alsfähre kostet zur Zeit DKK 79.- 
€ 500.- ist eine Woche Langeland in einem Luxushaus - in der Nebensaison - für 8 Personen


----------



## zander67 (25. März 2022)

Multe schrieb:


> da macht sich wieder die Unwissenheit breit - die Saison bei IBI startet immer ENDE März - die Boote kamen jetzt erst in den Hafen. Warum sollte sich Nikolaj Gedanken machen ???   Er ist - wie immer um diese Zeit fast ausgebucht !!!! Sogar für 2023 gibt es schon Buchungen  - und das nicht wenig!!!!!
> Da wird sich auch in Zukunft nichts ändern - wo hast du - trotz Baglimit für Dorsch - solche Angelmöglichkeiten. Es gibt ja auch noch genug andere Fische.
> Norwegen ist da keine Option - denkt mal an die Spritpreise - oder schaut was die Fähre kostet - ausserdem gibt es auch da ein Baglimit.


Auch wenn Langeland eine sehr schöne Insel ist, sollte man was die Angelbedingungen und die Artenvielfalt gegenüber Norwegen betrifft schon realistisch bleiben.


----------



## $hadow (26. März 2022)

Multe schrieb:


> die Alsfähre kostet zur Zeit DKK 79.-
> € 500.- ist eine Woche Langeland in einem Luxushaus - in der Nebensaison - für 8 Personen



Ich habe die Tage, von Lingen aus, 130€ Sprit nach Niendorf und zurück bezahlt. Sorry, aber deine Rechnung geht vorne und hinten nicht auf.


----------



## buttweisser (27. März 2022)

Wer rechnen kann ist wieder mal klar im Vorteil. Je mehr Kilometer man fährt, je mehr man für Maut, Fähre usw. bezahlen muss, um so höher fallen die Fahrzeugkosten aus. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.


----------



## fischerheinrich (31. März 2022)

Multe schrieb:


> da macht sich wieder die Unwissenheit breit - die Saison bei IBI startet immer ENDE März - die Boote kamen jetzt erst in den Hafen. Warum sollte sich Nikolaj Gedanken machen ???   Er ist - wie immer um diese Zeit fast ausgebucht !!!! Sogar für 2023 gibt es schon Buchungen  - und das nicht wenig!!!!!
> Da wird sich auch in Zukunft nichts ändern - wo hast du - trotz Baglimit für Dorsch - solche Angelmöglichkeiten. Es gibt ja auch noch genug andere Fische.
> Norwegen ist da keine Option - denkt mal an die Spritpreise - oder schaut was die Fähre kostet - ausserdem gibt es auch da ein Baglimit.


Was würde Atze jetzt sagen?: ja, nee, ist klar Biene...  auch wenn man es nicht wahr haben will,  das Baglimit wird deutliche Folgen haben fürs Angeln auf Langeland, insbesondere in Spodsbjerg. Der Dorsch war, ist und bleibt nun mal der Hauptfisch, da ändert sich nichts dran. Auch wenn es dieses Jahr aufgrund der alten Buchungen noch nicht so dramatisch werden sollte, so sehe ich doch die Auswirkungen für die Zukunft...


----------



## zander67 (31. März 2022)

Meine Woche Langeland geht zu Ende, von anfänglichen Frühlings-Temperaturen sind wir jetzt wieder im Winter angekommen.
Zum Glück aber kein Regen und viel Sonne.
Das Angeln war recht zäh, täglich ca. 8h geangelt, 3 Bisse, alle Fische blieben zum Glück hängen, kein Aussteiger.
Eine Mefo war um die 40cm und durfte gleich wieder schwimmen, zwei Mefos waren 52cm.
Wie gesagt, ansonsten nicht ein Biss. 






Meine Frau hat nebenbei noch etwas den Strand aufgeräumt, früher wurden oft auch schöne Meerforellenwobbler gefunden,
dieses Mal war nichts brauchbares dabei, aber der Müll ist erstmal weg.




Hier war sie mit dem Aufräumen etwas überfordert .




Ansonsten, schöner Urlaub, Ende April geht es noch mal auf die Insel, mal sehen ob es da besser läuft.

Angler-Boote waren übrigens keine zu sehen, nur die Fischer waren unterwegs.

VG


----------



## Carptigers (7. April 2022)

$hadow schrieb:


> Die Fähre kostet. 250€ pro Strecke, inkl Wagen direkt nach Kristiansand, von Eemshaven aus. Sorry, billiger kommste auch nicht nach Dänemark.



Dein Vergleich ist weit hergeholt. Mit 500 Euro Spritrechnung fahre ich bei aktuellen Preisen knapp 4000km.
Und der Fischbestand ist in Südnorwegen schon lange nicht mehr das, was er mal war. 
Von daher musst du mit Sicherheit noch zusätzlich ein paar Km in Norwegen fahren, damit man auch Vielfalt und Menge fängt.


----------



## Carptigers (7. April 2022)

zander67 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Langeland eine sehr schöne Insel ist, sollte man was die Angelbedingungen und die Artenvielfalt gegenüber Norwegen betrifft schon realistisch bleiben.



Sehe ich nicht so.
Vor Langeland fängst du Dorsch, Seelachs, Wittling, Leng, Meerforelle, Hornhecht, Makrele, Hering, Steinbutt, Scholle, Kliesche...
Selbst einen Schellfisch hatte ich schon.
Da kommt in Norge auch nicht viel dazu, bzw. ist regional schon sehr abhängig.


----------



## zander67 (7. April 2022)

Carptigers schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so.
> Vor Langeland fängst du Dorsch, Seelachs, Wittling, Leng, Meerforelle, Hornhecht, Makrele, Hering, Steinbutt, Scholle, Kliesche...
> Selbst einen Schellfisch hatte ich schon.
> Da kommt in Norge auch nicht viel dazu, bzw. ist regional schon sehr abhängig.


 
Naja, da fällt mir auf Anhieb Wolfsbarsch, Lachs, Pollack und Rotbarsch ein.
Aber auch egal, es darf/kann jeder nach Langeland zum Meeresangeln fahren, der Mensch ist ja ein Gewohnheitstier.

Aber, Du schreibst ja selber, Du hast schon mal *einen* Schellfisch gefangen.
Und das trifft auf viele andere von Dir aufgezählte Fischarten genau so zu,
es wird ab und zu mal einer gefangen, aber, ist die Größe der Fische die *regelmäßig* gefangen werden mit denen in Norwegen vergleichbar?.

Der Hauptfisch auf Langeland ist nun mal der Dorsch
und der wird auch in vernünftigen Größen gefangen, keine Frage, aber auch nicht von allen Anglern.
Oft wurden dort Fischgrößen (Dorsch) ins Filetierhaus geschleppt die in Norwegen als Köderfische benutzt werden.
Und jetzt darf man genau *einen* Dorsch entnehmen, wenn der erste Fisch 45cm ist, ja was dann, mitnehmen, weiterangeln ob noch was besseres kommt?

In Norwegen darf man 18kg Fischprodukte ausführen (wenn Du in einem registrierten Ferienhaus/Anlage untergekommen bist), 
vor Ort darf man soviel Fisch essen bis man platzt, dazu kommt, dass viele Reviere so geschützt liegen das es keine der nur sehr wenig Ausfalltage gibt,
dass kann auf Langeland schon mal anders sein.

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, einfach realistisch bleiben, Langeland hat den Vorteil der kürzeren Anfahrt und des oft besseren Wetters.
Auch in Norwegen springen einem die Fische nicht von alleine ins Boot, 
aber wer nicht jeden Euro dreimal umdrehen muss der kann sich ja, wenn er möchte, Norwegen mal anschauen.
Auch ohne Fisch eine Reise wert.

VG


----------



## SFVNOR (7. April 2022)

zander67 schrieb:


> Naja, da fällt mir auf Anhieb Wolfsbarsch, Lachs, Pollack und Rotbarsch ein.
> Aber auch egal, es darf/kann jeder nach Langeland zum Meeresangeln fahren, der Mensch ist ja ein Gewohnheitstier.
> 
> Aber, Du schreibst ja selber, Du hast schon mal *einen* Schellfisch gefangen.
> ...


----------



## Zanderman (7. April 2022)

UUpps , der Trööt lebt auf einmal wieder.....prima...
und schon wird wieder "verbal gestritten"
Jeder denkt seine Ansicht ist wohl die richtige...stimmt vielleicht auch aus der Sicht des Einzelnen.-
Aber so individuell wie wir alle sind, so unterschiedlich sind wohl auch unsere Erwartungen und Vorstellungen von _"unserer Insel".-_
Ich selber komme inzwischen seit 48 Jahren nach Langeland...seit mehr als 20 Jahren mit meinen eigenen Booten, und stelle mit zunehmendem Alter für mich persönlich fest: "Schön wenn wir gut fangen, aber hat das für mich heute noch Priorität? Nööö nicht wirklich. Kacke wäre es nur wenn alle um mich herum fangen und ich gehe als Schneider nach Hause."..und dabei ist es mir Latte ob wir auf Dorsch oder auf Platte oder Makrele gehen. In jüngeren Jahren hätte es mich wahrscheinlich verrückt gemacht wenn es am Band nicht gezuppelt hätte, aber heute sehe ich das etwas entspannter und nutze die Zeit wenn nichts geht um mir Land und Leute anzuschauen...und habe trotzdem volles Verständnis für die " Hardcoreangler" solange sie sich an die Regeln halten.....und wer meint das er woanders besser fängt soll es gerne versuchen, ich bin mir sicher in den gesamten betroffenen Bereichen der ICES wird er es nicht viel besser antreffen, da bleiben nur wirklich weite Anreisen zu besseren Fanggründen außerhalb...
Deshalb: Jedem das Seine, es gibt nicht nur eine Wahrheit.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. April 2022)

Für mich geht es morgen für eine Woche nach Langeland - besser gesagt in den Süden der Insel. Geplant sind Bootstouren auf Meerforelle und Plattfisch/evt. Dorsch. Außerdem soll es vom Ufer auf Meerforelle gehen. Leider sieht es mit dem Wetter und Wind im Moment nicht so rosig aus und wir müssen mal schauen, ob die Bootstouren überhaupt möglich sind. Generell fische ich beim Meerforellenangeln von der Küste gerne im Wind. Es kann aber sein, dass dieser viel zu stark ist und wir ablandig fischen müssen. Hat jemand evt. Tipps für die Bedingungen der nächsten Woche, wo es sich auf Meerforelle vom Strand aus lohnen könnte. Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich Langeland besuchen werde.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Waidbruder (8. April 2022)

Carptigers schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so.
> Vor Langeland fängst du Dorsch, Seelachs, Wittling, Leng, Meerforelle, Hornhecht, Makrele, Hering, Steinbutt, Scholle, Kliesche...
> Selbst einen Schellfisch hatte ich schon.
> Da kommt in Norge auch nicht viel dazu, bzw. ist regional schon sehr abhängig.


Das mag sein, ist aber sicher nicht alltäglich. In (Süd)Norwegen schon. Davon abgesehen hat man im windgeschützen Fjord auch weniger Ausfalltage.


----------



## zander67 (8. April 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Für mich geht es morgen für eine Woche nach Langeland - besser gesagt in den Süden der Insel. Geplant sind Bootstouren auf Meerforelle und Plattfisch/evt. Dorsch. Außerdem soll es vom Ufer auf Meerforelle gehen. Leider sieht es mit dem Wetter und Wind im Moment nicht so rosig aus und wir müssen mal schauen, ob die Bootstouren überhaupt möglich sind. Generell fische ich beim Meerforellenangeln von der Küste gerne im Wind. Es kann aber sein, dass dieser viel zu stark ist und wir ablandig fischen müssen. Hat jemand evt. Tipps für die Bedingungen der nächsten Woche, wo es sich auf Meerforelle vom Strand aus lohnen könnte. Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich Langeland besuchen werde.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Jesco


Von wo aus startest Du denn mit dem Boot, Bagenkop?, ansonsten sollte das doch gut möglich sein.

Was das Angeln vom Ufer betrifft, Langeland ist eine Insel, da gibt es nicht nur auflandig oder ablandig,
gerade bei Gulstav drückt der Wind auch mal um die Ecke und schafft eine perfekte Welle / Trübung,
kann man dann so lange um die Ecke laufen bis es passt, ist man aber selten alleine.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. April 2022)

Wir sind in Bukkemose untergebracht. Unser Boot liegt in Bagenkop.

Ja, das ist das Schöne beim Fischen auf einer Insel. Hatte mir auch gedacht, im Süden zu schauen, ob man da etwas Wind, aber nicht zu viel hat an der Spitze. Aber das muss man dann auch vor Ort sehen, da es ja ordentlich pusten soll.


----------



## MS aus G (8. April 2022)

Sollte der Wind so bleiben, wie vorhergesagt, was aber meist nicht der Fall ist, dann solltet Ihr, bis auf Sonntag, jeden Tag das Boot benutzen können!?!

Montag am besten versuchen, in den Belt zu kommen, da habt Ihr Windschatten und je nach belieben dann beim Leuchtturm erstmal versuchen, da haben wir schon einiges an den Haken bekommen, ruhig sehr dicht unter Land beginnen durch den Westwind treibt Ihr ja automatisch ins tiefere Wasser und könnt dann die Stellen, wo es beist mehrfach anfahren!!! 

Sollte es im flachen Wasser nicht so richtig klappen, würde ich grob Richtung grüner Tonne fahren und südlich davon, bei etwa 17m beginnend und dann ins tiefere Wasser treibend mein Glück versuchen!!!

Dienstag steht wohl ein Wetterwechsel an und Ihr könnte Euch richtig austoben, mit ohne Wind!!!

Danach kommt wohl Ostwind auf, was das Angeln im Belt schwierig bis unmöglich macht!?! Da würde ich gerade aus dem Hafen in Richtung Ristinge und es auf Platte versuchen!!! Der Wind soll dann bis Freitag so bleiben in etwa!?! Aber jeden Tag aufs Neue ins Netz schauen!!!

Ich kann bislang auf Mefo nicht wirkliche Infos verteilen, da ich da nicht sonderlich Erfolgreich war!!! Aber wenn Ihr schon in Bukkemose seit, dann würde ich Dir/Euch einen Gang in Richtung Süden, also Fredmose zum Wald vorschlagen, zum Beispiel am Sonntag bei ordentlich Westwind!!!

Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne, fischreiche Woche auf Langeland!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. April 2022)

Moin Mario,

erst mal vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich hoffe erst mal, dass sich die Windprognose noch etwas abschwächt. Dienstag sieht es aber bis jetzt echt super aus. Das ist aber der einzige Tag. An den anderen Tagen müssen wir mal schauen, wie sich der Wind noch so entwickelt. Ich bin da eher etwas vorsichtig, wenn es zu stark weht. Aber das sehen wir dann vor Ort, was möglich ist und was nicht. Deine Tipps haben aber schon mal weitergeholfen, was man machen könnte

Ich hoffe, dass wir etwas an den Haken bekommen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten und auf Anglerboard TV bei YouTube wird es dann auch ein schönes Video über die Tour geben - hoffentlich mit viel Fisch...

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. April 2022)

Dann wünsche ich Dir ein gutes Petri auf Langeland, das wird schon klappen mit dem großen Silber 
TL


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (8. April 2022)

Dankeschön Meerforelle 1959


----------



## Multe (9. April 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Wir sind in Bukkemose untergebracht. Unser Boot liegt in Bagenkop.
> 
> Ja, das ist das Schöne beim Fischen auf einer Insel. Hatte mir auch gedacht, im Süden zu schauen, ob man da etwas Wind, aber nicht zu viel hat an der Spitze. Aber das muss man dann auch vor Ort sehen, da es ja ordentlich pusten soll.


Jesco, du bekommst doch den besten Mefoguide zur Seite - da klappt das schon - Jørgen kennt jede Mefo mit Vornamen


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. April 2022)

Jesco Peschutter 
Und, erzähl mal was, kein W-Lan im Haus  ?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (19. April 2022)

Wir sind wieder zurück und hatten eine wirklich tolle Zeit auf Langeland. Die Insel hat mir richtig gut gefallen und ich war bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal in diesem wunderschönen Revier. Aufgrund des Windes sind wir nur einen Tag mit dem Boot rausgefahren, dann lief es aber super mit Plattfisch. Meerforelle war zäh, aber ein paar Fische konnten wir dennoch zum Anbiss überzeugen. Den ganzen Bericht der Tour gibt es bald hier auf dem Anglerboard mit vielen weiteren tollen Bildern. Und das Video zum Trip erscheint demnächst auf Anglerboard TV bei Youtube. Es gibt auf jeden Fall viel Fisch zu sehen, das kann ich schon mal versprechen ;-)
Liebe Grüße
Jesco






Bootsangeln auf Plattfisch vorm Ristinge Strand





Sonnenuntergang beim Meerforellenangeln am Ristinge Strand/Klint





Meerforelle von Dovns Klint





Unser Gastgeber Björn Otto von Angelreisen Halver und Ronald Wille mit Forellen aus dem Langelands Lystfiskersø


----------



## buttweisser (19. April 2022)

Moin Jesco,.

scheinbar hast du dich mit dem Langeland-Virus infiziert. Jetz kann dir keiner mehr helfen. Du bist jetzt für immer der schönen Insel verfallen. 

Ich freue mich schon auf den Bericht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (19. April 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin Jesco,.
> 
> scheinbar hast du dich mit dem Langeland-Virus infiziert. Jetz kann dir keiner mehr helfen. Du bist jetzt für immer der schönen Insel verfallen.
> 
> ...



Es ist ein schönes und vor allem abwechslungsreiches Revier, was besonders für Meerforellenangler viel zu bieten hat. Gerne komme ich wieder.


----------



## pomssner (20. April 2022)

Hallo, Wie läuft es zur Zeit kommen am Samstag? Gibt es schon Meerforellen an der Ostseite?
Gruß Nils


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. April 2022)

Die Meerforellen sind auf allen Seiten da...


----------



## dirk.steffen (20. April 2022)

Na, da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Samstag Abend werde ich da auch irgendwo im Wasser stehen ;-)
Sind auch für eine Woche dort


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (21. April 2022)

Viel Erfolg Dirk und eine tolle Zeit wünsche ich Dir


----------



## Stulle (22. April 2022)

Die A1 wird zur zeit bei Hamburg Harburg auf 2 Spuren verengt. Da kann man die nächste zeit 20min+ einplanen. Allen die Unterwegs sind viel Spaß


----------



## dirk.steffen (25. April 2022)

Erster Zwischenstand nach 2,5 Tagen ;-)
Samstag angekommen, Boote klargemacht und dann ab in die Fluten. Nach 30 Minuten mit der Fliege die erste Mefo mit 45 cm gelandet. Geiler Auftakt. Wieder ins Wasser. Nach 3 Würfen Hammereinschlag. Erstmal cool gedrillt. Dann kurz vor dem Kescher 3 wunderschöne Saltos in der luft, weg war die (gesachätzte) Ü60 
Abends ging dann nix mehr, weil der Wind auffrischte un die Trübung deutlich zunahm.
Am Sonntag war dann wegen Ostwind "Landangenln" angesagt. Mehrere Spots brachten über den Tag keinen einzigen kontakt.
Am Montag ließ der Winde nach nd wir konnten endlich mit dem Boot raus. Für mich gab es 14 Dorsche, wovon leider keinen mein Mindestmaß erfüllte. Aber für die Küche gab es 4 Schollen und 2 Flundern 
Abends dann keinen Biß auf Fliege. Dafür aber Schweinswale fast in Wurfweite und auf der Rückfahrt ein Rudeel Hirsche.
Und vor allem, Erholung pur


----------



## larsvegas (27. April 2022)

Am Samstag geht es für uns auch wieder für eine Woche auf die Insel. 
Sind die Hornhechte schon in Sicht?


----------



## zander67 (27. April 2022)

Ja, sie verfolgen schon 


larsvegas schrieb:


> Am Samstag geht es für uns auch wieder für eine Woche auf die Insel.
> Sind die Hornhechte schon in Sicht?


Ja, sie verfolgen in Gruppen schon die Köder, aber noch keine Attacken.
Im Moment ist hier aber auch Sommerwetter, wenig Welle und den ganzen Tag Sonne, dazu noch sehr klares Wasser.
Gute Bedingungen für Urlaub, schlecht für Mefo.


----------



## larsvegas (27. April 2022)

zander67 schrieb:


> Ja, sie verfolgen schon
> 
> Ja, sie verfolgen in Gruppen schon die Köder, aber noch keine Attacken.
> Im Moment ist hier aber auch Sommerwetter, wenig Welle und den ganzen Tag Sonne, dazu noch sehr klares Wasser.
> Gute Bedingungen für Urlaub, schlecht für Mefo.


Danke für die Info. 
Mal sehen ob sie nächste Woche mehr Hunger haben.


----------



## dirk.steffen (30. April 2022)

Leider ist unsere Woche auch schon wieder zu Ende 
Fangtechnisch war es ok aber nicht berauschend. Wir konnten jeden Tag unsere maßigen Dorsche fangen, wobei aber viele kleine unterwegs waren. Na ja, vlt. hatten wir auch nicht die richtigen Stellen. Butt ging ganz gut, vorwiegend Schollen.
Forellen gab es auch keine weiteren, nur den einen oder anderen Fisch an der Oberfläche gesehen. Und zum Ende der Woche sind dann die Hornis eingefallen, wovon ich noch einen mit der Fliege verhaften konnte.
Trotzdem eine erholsame Woche, wir werden mit Sicherheit wieder vorbeikommen.


----------



## zander67 (1. Mai 2022)

Ja, meine Woche Langeland ist auch zu Ende.
War einer meiner sonnigsten Urlaube die ich je auf Langeland hatte.
Da ich schon Ende März da war konnte man gut sehen wie sich die Natur entwickelt hatte.
Unter Wasser konnte man Aalmuttern, Seenadeln, Grundeln, Stichlinge und Garnelen beobachten, alles voller Leben.
März und auch April waren ungewöhnlich viele Schweinswale unterwegs. 

Was die Meerforellen betrifft, einige wenige Grönländer.
Bis auf Einen der blöd gehakt war und wo sich der Haken nicht mehr lösen ließ konnte ich alle noch im Wasser abhaken.
Meerforellen >50cm Fehlanzeige, obwohl ich teilweise eine perfekte Welle hatte und auch genau die richtige Wassertrübung.
Nichts, Null kein Zup, hätte auch in der Badewanne angeln können, erst die Hornhechte brachten ab Mitte der Woche dann etwas Unruhe.
Habe auch andere Angler getroffen die nach 14 Tagen Urlaub jeder genau eine Meerforelle >50cm hatten. 
Waren Fliegenfischer die seit 20 Jahren nach Langeland fahren, kannten sich eigentlich aus, haben dann am letzten Tag noch ein paar Hornhechte eingesackt.
Wenn man dann liest was in der Zeit auf Fünen zum Thema Meerforellen abging, keine Ahnung warum auf Langeland so schlecht gefangen wurde. 

Die Hornhechte waren auf der Westseite zahlreich vertreten, den ersten Tag gingen sie nur hinterher, am zweiten Tag machten sie ernst,
habe einige Hornhechte zwischen 60-70cm mitgenommen, danach den Blinker gewechselt dann wurden die Fänge zum Glück weniger.
Ich denke die nächste Woche werden die Hornhechte überall sein.

Angler hat man die letzten Tage nur noch wenige gesehen, die meisten Strände hatte ich für mich alleine.
Wenn man noch Angler getroffen hat, dann waren die oft wegen den Hornhechten unterwegs.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ich habe keine Harpunenfischer gesehen, dass war früher anders.

VG


----------



## buttweisser (1. Mai 2022)

dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Wir konnten jeden Tag unsere maßigen Dorsche fangen, wobei aber viele kleine unterwegs waren.



Moin dirk.steffen,

erstmal Petri zu deinen Fängen.

Die vielen kleinen Dorsche lassen wenigstens für die Zukunft hoffen. Es wäre schlimm, wenn nicht mal kleine Dorsche da wären.
Kannst du mal die ungefähre Größe der kleinen Dorsche angeben? Zuletzt war ich im Sommer 2020 mit Fam. auf der Insel. Damals haben wir mit Heringspaternoster, neben Heringen, Wittlingen und Makrelen, sehr viele kleine Dorsche um die 10cm gefangen. Diese Dorsche müßten jetzt um die 35-40cm sein, also wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Mich interessiert, ob es etwa Dorsche aus diesem Jahrgang (2020?) sind und evtl. auch schon wieder eine neuer Jahrgang dabei ist. Aus beruflichen Gründen und weil ich schon seit 2 Jahren ein altes Haus umbaue, komme ich aktuell nicht auf die Insel - einfach keine Zeit. Deswegen habe ich leider selber keinen Vergleich.

P.S.
Dann habe ich noch einen Hinweis an alle Angler die zweifeln, ob sie überhaupt noch nach Langeland fahren sollen. Es geht nicht immer nur darum, so viel wie möglich Dorsch zu fangen, sondern auch darum, eine schöne Zeit mit Freunden und/oder Familie zu verbringen.

Am Freitag haben wir meinen Freund, mit dem ich 16 Jahre lang jedes Frühjahr eine Woche auf der Insel war, die letzte Ehre erwiesen. Er hat mit 55 Jahren den Kampf gegen eine heimtückische Krebserkrankung verloren und hinterläßt eine Frau und 2 Töchter im Alter von 19 und 22 Jahren. Nun wird er beim Brandungsangeln an den einsamen Stränden zwischen Keldsnor und Dovns Klint, oder Holmgard oder Lunden nie wieder neben mir sitzen, den Sternenhimmel anschauen, dem Meeresrauschen lauschen und ein Bierchen trinken.

Wir haben in den letzten 3 Jahren immer wieder versucht auf die Insel zu fahren, doch Corona, Hausumbau, Beruf und andere terminl. Probleme zwangen uns immer wieder die Reise zu verschieben. Nun ist es zu spät.

Bitte versteht mich richtig. Ich möchte hier kein Mitleid aufkommen lassen, sondern euch nur daran erinnern, nutzt die Zeit die euch zur Verfügung steht, irgendwann ist sie vorbei.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Zanderman (1. Mai 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin dirk.steffen,
> 
> erstmal Petri zu deinen Fängen.
> 
> ...


Carpe diem........man braucht manchmal eine Ewigkeit um zu dieser Einsicht zu kommen, leider oftmals zu spät


----------



## Zanderman (1. Mai 2022)

zander67 schrieb:


> Ja, sie verfolgen schon
> 
> Ja, sie verfolgen in Gruppen schon die Köder, aber noch keine Attacken.
> Im Moment ist hier aber auch Sommerwetter, wenig Welle und den ganzen Tag Sonne, dazu noch sehr klares Wasser.
> Gute Bedingungen für Urlaub, schlecht für Mefo.


Ich bin heute von Rügen zurück, dort ist die Natur noch etwa 1 Woche zurück, der Raps ist gerade im Anfang der Blüte. Die Horntiere sind trotzdem schon fleißig unterwegs, dick wie gute Aale....


----------



## dirk.steffen (1. Mai 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin dirk.steffen,
> 
> erstmal Petri zu deinen Fängen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Uwe,

erstmal mein Beileid.

Wir hatten Dorsche von 10-60 cm.
Aber die kleinen von 10-45 waren in der Überzahl und sind natürlich released worden, in der Hoffnung das sie weiter leben und wachsen.
Wenn wir unser Limit voll hatten, haben wir auch aufgehört und haben uns den Platten gewidmet. Als ich dies einem "Angler" im Hafen erzählte, hat der mich etwas komisch angeguckt und einen dusseligen Kommentar abgegeben. Manche scheinen es einfach nicht zu begreifen.
Uns ging es auch vorwiegend um eine erholsame Woche mit Freunden. Abends sind wir dann immer noch ein wenig mit der Wathose los gewesen, und haben herrliche Sonnenuntergänge in Gulstav, Dimes Odde und Versteregn genossen. Auch direkt vorm Haus in Fredmose waren wir los. 

Es war eine schöne Woche und wir werden definitiv wieder kommen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## UW-56 (2. Mai 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin Jesco,.
> 
> scheinbar hast du dich mit dem Langeland-Virus infiziert. Jetz kann dir keiner mehr helfen. Du bist jetzt für immer der schönen Insel verfallen.
> 
> ...


----------



## buttweisser (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo Dirk,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Rückmeldung.

Das deckt sich ja mit meinen Fängen von kleinen Dorschen aus 2020 und neuer Nachwuchs ist auch schon da. Hoffen wir, dass es mit dem Dorschbestand wieder etwas aufwärts geht. Solche Typen, wie bei dir im Hafen, die werden wohl nie aussterben. Sie werden auch niemals die Schönheit der Ostsee begreifen, denn sie denken nur daran viele Filets zu machen. Sicher freut sich jeder Angler um so mehr, je öfter die Rute krumm ist, aber muss man denn jeden Fisch mitnehmen?

Und die Sonnenuntergänge in Gulstav, Dimes Odde und Versteregn, die wird wohl nie jemand vergessen, der sie je gesehen hat.

Danke auch für dein Mitgefühl und das von Zanderman und allen anderen die einen Daumen gesetzt oder im Stillen mitgefühlt haben.

Ab jetzt geht der Blick wieder nach vorn. Wenn es gut läuft, dann wird mich im Herbst, aber spätestens im Frühjahr 2023 die Insel wieder sehen. Und wieder wird kaum Platz für Bier im Auto sein. 

Denn das ganze Ostsee-Angelzeug von Spinn- bis Brandungsrute muß mit, auch wenn man nicht mal die Hälfte davon benutzt. Ach was sind wir doch für beneidenswerte Spinner. 


Gruß Uwe


----------



## zander67 (2. Mai 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Und die Sonnenuntergänge in Gulstav, Dimes Odde und Versteregn, die wird wohl nie jemand vergessen, der sie je gesehen hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einige Langeländer kommen extra für den Sonnenuntergang kurz an die Westküste gefahren, bleiben einige Minuten
und wenn die Sonne weg ist geht es wieder nach Hause.
Bild 1 Ristinge, Bild 2 Gulstav;


----------



## Windfinder (3. Mai 2022)

zander67 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann liest was in der Zeit auf Fünen zum Thema Meerforellen abging, keine Ahnung warum auf Langeland so schlecht gefangen wurde.


Moin,
wir haben Anfang April auch etliche Angler auf Fünen getroffen, die in einer Woche nicht ein einzigen Biss bekommen hatten.
Bei uns hingegen lief es recht gut. Aber auch nur an bestimmten Spots. Sofern man sich den bekannten Angelspots genähert hat, ging der Spuk los!


----------



## Multe (4. Mai 2022)

Windfinder schrieb:


> Moin,
> wir haben Anfang April auch etliche Angler auf Fünen getroffen, die in einer Woche nicht ein einzigen Biss bekommen hatten.
> Bei uns hingegen lief es recht gut. Aber auch nur an bestimmten Spots. Sofern man sich den bekannten Angelspots genähert hat, ging der Spuk los!


April war bisher der schlechteste Monat für Mefos....Sturm, Schneetreiben, Frost und extremes Niedrigwasser - man hat ja die Fänge der 630 Angler bei der Seatrout Open gesehen - die waren grottenschlecht.........aber auch die letzten Tage war noch Nachtfrost und zu kaltes Wasser - wird sich jetzt aber schlagartig ändern.......


----------



## buttweisser (5. Mai 2022)

$hadow schrieb:


> Die Fähre kostet. 250€ pro Strecke, inkl Wagen direkt nach Kristiansand, von Eemshaven aus. Sorry, billiger kommste auch nicht nach Dänemark.


Ich muss das noch mal aufgreifen - hab ja schon geschrieben: Wer rechnen kann..... 

500 Euro Fähre + Spritkosten und Verschleiß am Auto nach Norwegen sind billiger als Reisekosten nach Langeland? 

Da musst du ja genau neben dem Fährhafen wohnen. Wenn ich hier einen Denkfehler habe, dann klärt mich bitte mal jemand auf.


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich muss das noch mal aufgreifen - hab ja schon geschrieben: Wer rechnen kann.....
> 
> 500 Euro Fähre + Spritkosten und Verschleiß am Auto nach Norwegen sind billiger als Reisekosten nach Langeland?
> 
> Da musst du ja genau neben dem Fährhafen wohnen. Wenn ich hier einen Denkfehler habe, dann klärt mich bitte mal jemand auf.


Ich würde das mit 100€ pro Strecke veranschlagen, wenn man aus dem Ruhrgebiet kommt wäre Norwegen dann schon eine Alternative besonders bei den Fängen momentan. 

Sonntag fahren wir zum entspannen auf die Insel


----------



## buttweisser (5. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich hier vom Vogtland aus losfahre, dann ist Norwegen mit den Fahrzeugkosten schon entschieden teurer. 

Viel Spaß Stulle. Ich hoffe wir treffen uns auch mal wieder am Ostseestrand.


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2022)

Ich versuche eine Blinker Rute mitzunehmen. Wenn es wirklich regnet kann ich vielleicht auch an den Forellen See. Ohne Dorsch werde ich wohl erst im Herbst wieder  Brandungsangeln betreiben.


----------



## buttweisser (5. Mai 2022)

Nimm die Spinnrute lieber für Hornis, aber nicht für den Forellenpuff.


----------



## zander67 (5. Mai 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich muss das noch mal aufgreifen - hab ja schon geschrieben: Wer rechnen kann.....
> 
> 500 Euro Fähre + Spritkosten und Verschleiß am Auto nach Norwegen sind billiger als Reisekosten nach Langeland?
> 
> Da musst du ja genau neben dem Fährhafen wohnen. Wenn ich hier einen Denkfehler habe, dann klärt mich bitte mal jemand auf.


*Mal ein Beispiel:*
Norwegen ist genau ein Tag mehr An- und Abreise.
Fähre Hirtshals-Bergen mit der Fjordline, statt nach Langeland fahre ich nach Hirtshals (ca.100km mehr).
Dann mit der Fähre nach Bergen, da komme ich am Mittag an, dann noch ca. 2h Fahrt (116km), da bin ich schon am Äußeren-Sognefjord.
Das ist schon eine relativ fischreiche Gegend, sehr eindrucksvolle Landschaft.  

Jetzt zu den Kosten der Fähre, ich habe schon Tickets für 2 Personen+Kabine+Auto für unter 100,-gebucht (black fähr day) einfache Fahrt.
Realistisch *ohne Angebote* ist ca. 290,-€ einfache Fahrt., hin und zurück die 500,-€ passen in etwa.

Zusammen:
216km x 2= *432km mehr mit dem Auto + ca. 200,- bis 500,-€ *Fährkosten (je nach Talent bei der Buchung der Fährtickets).

Wenn man in Südnorwegen bleibt werden die Fährtickets günstiger, die km bleiben in etwa gleich, der Fischreichtum ist aber nicht so groß wie in West-Norwegen.

Fazit, Langeland ist von der Anreise aus gesehen günstiger, sollte logisch sein.
Zu der Artenvielfalt und den Fischbeständen in Norwegen wurde ja schon einiges geschrieben, 
kann doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob ihm das die weitere und teurere Anreise wert ist.


----------



## esox02 (6. Mai 2022)

moin jemand ab samstag auf LL.wenn ja kann er sich ja melden.freue mich


----------



## Stulle (6. Mai 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Nimm die Spinnrute lieber für Hornis, aber nicht für den Forellenpuff.


Für hornis lieber die spiro Rute aber die will keiner essen


----------



## buttweisser (6. Mai 2022)

Nuja - frisch gebraten oder geräuchert....


----------



## Stulle (8. Mai 2022)

Früher lagen die Prioritäten anders aber positive Erinnerungen an Dänemark müssen ja irgendwo herkommen


----------



## buttweisser (8. Mai 2022)

So ist es nun mal mit Familie. 

Aber hab erst einmal 3 Töchter und eine Frau. Jetzt sind meine Töchter alle erwachsen. Aber damals, vor 10-15 Jahren, wußte ich oft nicht, wem ich neben dem Angelzeug noch mitnehmen sollte. So ein Kombi mit Dachkoffer wurde ja nur für Angler und Ausrüstung konzipiert.

Irgendwie hab ich meine 4 Damen dann doch immer noch ins Auto gestopft bekommen.


----------



## Stulle (10. Mai 2022)

Dienstag um 12 fast alle Boote drinnen.


----------



## Stulle (11. Mai 2022)

Heute war etwas bedeckt und regen angekündigt. Ausflüge waren keine geplant daher durfte ich kurz an den Forellensee.


----------



## Stulle (12. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich in den Hafen schaue ist eh keiner zum angeln hier. 

Plant noch jemand das zu ändern?


----------



## buttweisser (13. Mai 2022)

Es ist halt doch so, dass viele Angler nur wegen den Dorschen auf die Insel fahren oder eben auch nicht


----------



## zander67 (13. Mai 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Wenn ich in den Hafen schaue ist eh keiner zum angeln hier.


Merkwürdig  ?

Die letzte April Woche war der Hafen in Spodsbjerg jedenfalls recht belebt, auf einigen Booten stand auch Gerät zum Dorschangeln,
bei anderen eher zum Plattfischangeln, war eigentlich nicht weniger wie sonst Ende April.
Und vor Ristinge standen eigentlich auch immer 2- 3 Boote aus Bagenkop zum Plattfischangeln.
Die letzte April Woche war auch relativ wenig Wind, gutes Wetter zum Bootsangeln.



buttweisser schrieb:


> Es ist halt doch so, dass viele Angler nur wegen den Dorschen auf die Insel fahren oder eben auch nicht


Wird man die nächsten Jahre sehen, kann sein, dass es im April noch so voll war, da Einige durch die Grenzschließungen von 2021 auf 2022 umbuchen mussten.
Die hatten ja dann keine Wahl.
Sonst buche ich ja auch immer ein Jahr im voraus, da ich aber zweimal von Grenzschließungen betroffen war nur noch kurzfristig, bin vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## Stulle (13. Mai 2022)

Ich hab auch etwas Dorsch gerät gesehen aber auch Platte und hornis im Eimer. Aber irgendwie erwartet ich schon Anfang mai das Mittags alle Boote unterwegs sind und nicht fast alle angeleint und leer. Ich bin jetzt zum entspannen hier aber das nicht mal die Hälfte los ist auf Platfisch wundert mich schon.


----------



## Stulle (13. Mai 2022)




----------



## zander67 (13. Mai 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab auch etwas Dorsch gerät gesehen aber auch Platte und hornis im Eimer. Aber irgendwie erwartet ich schon Anfang mai das Mittags alle Boote unterwegs sind und nicht fast alle angeleint und leer. Ich bin jetzt zum entspannen hier aber das nicht mal die Hälfte los ist auf Platfisch wundert mich schon.


Ja, schon merkwürdig, wurde ja mal geschrieben das Nikolaj fast ausgebucht ist.
Mal sehen wie es Ende Mai (Herrentag) ist, da sind ja traditionell viele Anglergruppen unterwegs.
Hier noch zwei Bilder vom 23.04.2022, war wie im Sommer.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Mai 2022)

Also ich würde auch gerne jetzt schon, muss aber noch bis zum 03.09.2022 warten.


----------



## Stulle (13. Mai 2022)

Ferienhaus 75-0068 i Langeland, Fünen - Sonne und Strand
					

Dieses hell und gemütlich eingerichtete Ferienhaus liegt nicht weit vom schönen Ristinge Strand entfernt. Aufgrund der hohen Lage des Hauses gibt e...



					www.sonneundstrand.de


----------



## MS aus G (13. Mai 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch gerne jetzt schon, muss aber noch bis zum 03.09.2022 warten.


Da hast Du es doch noch gut!!!

Ich muss noch bis Ende Oktober warten!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## poldi82 (13. Mai 2022)

Moin

Bin jetzt knapp 2 Wochen hier und habe auch noch eine Woche. War bisher auch erst 5 mal mitm Boot aus von Bagenkop Richtung Ristinge raus. Wetter soll halt auch passen, und das ist nicht immer der Fall. Bei angesagter 1m Welle bleib ich an Land. Gut das ich kein Boot chartern muss, bezahlt und schei* Wetter ist doch doof. Grade gestern und heute mit dem starkem Wind. Wundert mich also nicht das die Boote drin bleiben...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## zander67 (13. Mai 2022)

poldi82 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bin jetzt knapp 2 Wochen hier und habe auch noch eine Woche. War bisher auch erst 5 mal mitm Boot aus von Bagenkop Richtung Ristinge raus. Wetter soll halt auch passen, und das ist nicht immer der Fall. Bei angesagter 1m Welle bleib ich an Land. Gut das ich kein Boot chartern muss, bezahlt und schei* Wetter ist doch doof. Grade gestern und heute mit dem starkem Wind. Wundert mich also nicht das die Boote drin bleiben...
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 Bin jetzt kein Bootsangler, aber bei Westwind sollte von Spodsbjerg aus doch bei den Windstärken noch was möglich sein.


----------



## poldi82 (13. Mai 2022)

Klar geht was, nur wie ist halt die Frage.

Bin gestern mit der Fähre von Spodsbjerg nach Lolland rüber. Vom Deck aus habe ich 12 Boote in Küstennähe gesehen, vermutlich auf Platte. 2 waren so "mutig" und waren in der Nähe der Fahrrinne, sah verdammt ungemütlich aus... Selbst die dicke Fähre war leicht am Rollen...

Es muss halt jeder machen wie er meint.

Wenn ich ein Boot für x Tage gechartert hätte, würde ich vermutlich auch bei rauherem Wetter versuchen was so geht. Aber bei drei Wochen Zeit kann ich, bei für mich unpassendem Wetter, auch mal in den Safaripark fahren statt zu angeln...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Toto2304 (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo in die Runde. Bin eigentlich Nordsee Fan und liebe da die rauhen Seiten beim Brandungsangeln. War erst vor ner Woche in Hvide Sande ohne mich in den Pulk der Heringsangler zu drängeln. Darauf hab ich so gar keine Lust so wie es da zugeht.
Jetzt wird es vermutlich mal Langeland im August werden da meine Frau mal was anderes von Dänemark sehen möchte.

Was geht denn noch gut vom Strand aus mit Spin- und Brandungsruten und wo auf der Insel?

Danke euch schonmal.


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2022)

Im august bleibt eigentlich nur die Südost Küste rum bis Ristinge. Früher gab es Dorsch, Meerforelle und Chancen auf Hornhecht, Köhler oder Heringe. Aber mein Wissen ist etwas eingerostet.


----------



## nowortg (1. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe jetzt für die Zeit vom 10.09.2022 bis zum 24.09.2022 eine Wohnung in Bagenkop gemietet. Werde dieses Mal kein Boot mieten. Vielleicht ist ja jemand da, der noch einen Mitfahrer, natürlich gegen Kostenbeteiligung, mitnehmen möchte.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## buttweisser (4. Juni 2022)

Sind denn die Meerforellen schon da?  Im April war ja angeblich die Ostsee zu kalt, weil kaum Mefos gefangen wurden. Da müssen doch im Mai die Ruten nur krumm gewesen sein.


----------



## wombel23 (6. Juni 2022)

Petri in die runde
Wir fahren Anfang Juli nach Langeland nachdem ich von dem ein dorsch Limit gelesen habe und damit schon fast mit bootsangeln abgeschlossen habe würde mich interessieren ob und was es um die Jahreszeit noch zu fangen gibt. 
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja nen Tipp für mich.


----------



## Zander_Ulli (6. Juni 2022)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde. Bin eigentlich Nordsee Fan und liebe da die rauhen Seiten beim Brandungsangeln. War erst vor ner Woche in Hvide Sande ohne mich in den Pulk der Heringsangler zu drängeln. Darauf hab ich so gar keine Lust so wie es da zugeht.
> Jetzt wird es vermutlich mal Langeland im August werden da meine Frau mal was anderes von Dänemark sehen möchte.
> 
> Was geht denn noch gut vom Strand aus mit Spin- und Brandungsruten und wo auf der Insel?
> ...



Hi Toto, 

wenn du zum ersten mal nach Langeland fährst, kann ich dir den "Angelführer Langeland" von North Guiding empfehlen (hoffe das ist jetzt keine Schleichwerbung ). Vor allem um auch die Angelstellen mit Anfahrt und Parkplatz zu finden, evtl. hast du den Angelführer ja auch schon selbst entdeckt.
Ansonsten ist August vom Ufer aus wohl eher schwierig, zumindest mit der Spinnrute. Mit der Spinne würde ich auch eher den Süden ansteuern, z.B. am Leuchtturm Keldsnor Fyr, Lunde, Gulstav und die tieferen Stellen an der Ostküste, und dann die frühen Morgen- und Abendstunden nutzen. Auf Plattfisch im August hab ich leider keine Erfahrung, aber wenn du mit Wattwurm angeln möchtest musst du die vermutlich mitbringen. Mein letzter Stand ist, dass es auf der Insel keine Wattwürmer zu kaufen gab, sondern nur Seeringler, vielleicht kannt da ein anderer Boardie ja den aktuellen Stand mitteilen, würde mich selbst auch interessieren.
Aber auf jeden Fall schonmal viel Spaß auf der Insel


----------



## buttweisser (6. Juni 2022)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind Ringler nicht schlechter als Wattis. Deswegen ist es kein Beinbruch, dass es aktuell keine Wattis auf der Insel gibt. 

Wer die Wattis selbst plümpert, der findet auf der Insel genug Stellen mit flachem Wasser. Im Sommer ist dabei nicht mal die Watbüx unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## martahaardy (7. Juni 2022)

Auch wenn es hier wahrscheinlich unpassend ist. Das so wenig Dorsche etc. vorhanden ist, liegt zum Teil an uns Angler selbst. Wenn jeder seinen Kofferraum voll haben will, ist irgendwann nichts mehr da. Wenn ich so manchen sehe der bei 5 oder 10 Dorsch noch sagt: Ne das hat sich nicht gelohnt, dann läuft da was schief. Ich fahre nun seit 8 Jahren nach Langeland und Miete mir fast immer auch ein Boot aber ich muss die Kosten des Botts nicht in Fisch aufwiegen. 
Gruß
Marta


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Juni 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Sind denn die Meerforellen schon da?  Im April war ja angeblich die Ostsee zu kalt, weil kaum Mefos gefangen wurden. Da müssen doch im Mai die Ruten nur krumm gewesen sein.


Na ja ich weiß nicht woher Du die Hiobsbotschaft bekommen hast das die Meerforellen im Frühjahr nicht da bzw. waren. Das Frühjahr war außerordentlich gut gerade die Monate Januar bis März. Bei 4 Trips pro Woche gingen mir insgesamt 70 Meerforellen auf die Köder und etliche Fische sind ausgestiegen . Anmerken möchte ich allerdings das sehr viele kleine Fische die Mehrzahl gebildet haben, was im Umkehrschluss ja auch positiv zu bewerten ist. Bei einem persönlichen Mindestmaß von Ü 50 , durften dann insgesamt 10 sehr gute Fische die Heimreise mit antreten, was für mich auch absolut ok ist in Sachen Nachhaltigkeit. Im April der ja bekanntlicherweise der Wonnemonat sein soll, war die Anzahl der Fische schon rückläufiger..... aber ich denke da trägt auch der Klimawandel seinen Teil dazu bei. 
TL


----------



## zander67 (7. Juni 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Na ja ich weiß nicht woher Du die Hiobsbotschaft bekommen hast das die Meerforellen im Frühjahr nicht da bzw. waren. Das Frühjahr war außerordentlich gut gerade die Monate Januar bis März. Bei 4 Trips pro Woche gingen mir insgesamt 70 Meerforellen auf die Köder und etliche Fische sind ausgestiegen . Anmerken möchte ich allerdings das sehr viele kleine Fische die Mehrzahl gebildet haben, was im Umkehrschluss ja auch positiv zu bewerten ist. Bei einem persönlichen Mindestmaß von Ü 50 , durften dann insgesamt 10 sehr gute Fische die Heimreise mit antreten, was für mich auch absolut ok ist in Sachen Nachhaltigkeit. Im April der ja bekanntlicherweise der Wonnemonat sein soll, war die Anzahl der Fische schon rückläufiger..... aber ich denke da trägt auch der Klimawandel seinen Teil dazu bei.
> TL


Es ging um den Beitrag #66, hier wurde für Mai ein guter Monat für Meerforelle prognostiziert nach dem der April zu kalt war.
Ich kann jetzt nichts zum Mai sagen und ob das so eingetreten ist, aber der April war was das Mefo-Angeln betrifft nicht so berauschend, jedenfalls auf Langeland.

Ansonsten weist Du ja selber das man Reviere nicht miteinander vergleichen kann,
Salzgehalt, Süßwassereinläufe usw. gerade bei niedrigen Temperaturen spielt alles eine Rolle.
Langeland hat nichts davon zu bieten und ist meistens etwas später dran als zum Beispiel Fünen, von Grönländer und Überspringer mal abgesehen.


----------



## Stulle (7. Juni 2022)

Wenn man si


martahaardy schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier wahrscheinlich unpassend ist. Das so wenig Dorsche etc. vorhanden ist, liegt zum Teil an uns Angler selbst. Wenn jeder seinen Kofferraum voll haben will, ist irgendwann nichts mehr da. Wenn ich so manchen sehe der bei 5 oder 10 Dorsch noch sagt: Ne das hat sich nicht gelohnt, dann läuft da was schief. Ich fahre nun seit 8 Jahren nach Langeland und Miete mir fast immer auch ein Boot aber ich muss die Kosten des Botts nicht in Fisch a





martahaardy schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier wahrscheinlich unpassend ist. Das so wenig Dorsche etc. vorhanden ist, liegt zum Teil an uns Angler selbst. Wenn jeder seinen Kofferraum voll haben will, ist irgendwann nichts mehr da. Wenn ich so manchen sehe der bei 5 oder 10 Dorsch noch sagt: Ne das hat sich nicht gelohnt, dann läuft da was schief. Ich fahre nun seit 8 Jahren nach Langeland und Miete mir fast immer auch ein Boot aber ich muss die Kosten des Botts nicht in Fisch aufwiegen.
> Gruß
> Marta


Wenn man sich anschaut was Fischer/Trawler alles weg holen war der Beitrag der Angler unbedeutend. Als die Bestände am Ende waren hätten Angler sich sicher mehr zurück halten können aber die Fischerei hätten das so oder so zugrunde gerichtet.


----------



## buttweisser (7. Juni 2022)

Moin Meerforelle 1959,

Petri Heil zu deinen Super Fängen. 

Zander67 hat es richtig erkannt - es ging um den anderen Beitrag und um April und nur auf LL. 

Der Mai war entgegen der Vorhersage auch nicht viel besser, zumindest aus meinen Infos. 

Man lehnt sich halt auch weit aus dem Fenster, wenn man gute Fänge in einem bestimmten Zeitraum prognostiziert.

Aber das war vom Verfasser sicherlich auch nicht böse gemeint - er wollte nur den Angeltourismus für die Insel bissl ankurbeln. 

Jedes Jahr ist anders und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern. Gerade auf Langeland und Mefo trifft das immer wieder zu.


----------



## MS aus G (8. Juni 2022)

Als die Bestände am Ende waren, hat eh kaum ein/kein Angler das Baglimit geschafft, also war da eh nix mit "Zurückhaltung"! 

Trotzdem haben wir im letzten November schöne Dorsche fangen können, auch viele kleine Dorsche und Platte gab es!!!

Auch wurden wir im Hafen kontrolliert, was in meinen Augen viel zu wenig passiert!!! Noch etwas dazu: Ich hatte ein kleines Stück "Geisternetz" an Bord holen können, so etwa 10kg mit Bewuchs und dergleichen! Als wir das dem Kontrolleur zeigten, nahm er es sogleich mit zur Entsorgung!!! Das hatten wir so auch nicht erwartet und waren sehr überrascht/erfreut!!! Zu beanstanden gab es auch nix!!! Alles in Butter!!!

Gruß Mario

ps. wir haben auch für dieses Jahr unsere Boote bestellt, auch wenn es sich nicht "lohnt", was es sich glaub ich in den letzten 30 Jahren nicht hat, und wir auch nicht den Kofferraum voll kriegen werden!!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Juni 2022)

MS aus G schrieb:


> ps. wir haben auch für dieses Jahr unsere Boote bestellt, auch wenn es sich nicht "lohnt", was es sich glaub ich in den letzten 30 Jahren nicht hat, und wir auch nicht den Kofferraum voll kriegen werden!!!



Wähle einfach Autos mit entsprechend kleinem Kofferraum, man muss ja Ziele haben.


----------



## SFVNOR (8. Juni 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wähle einfach Autos mit entsprechend kleinem Kofferraum, man muss ja Ziele haben.


Ich vermuffel nur noch den gefangenen Fisch (falls gefangen) am nächsten Tag und friere nichts mehr ein oder nehme etwas mit.
Zum Fisch = ein Kartoffelsalat mit Schmand, oder Majo, Petersilie, Schnittlauch, etwas Salz, Pfeffer, dezent Olivenöl und Knofibrot aus dem Ofen 
Lecker


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. Juni 2022)

Der erste Teil des Videos "Angeln auf Langeland" geht heute um 16 Uhr auf Anglerboard TV online. Nicht verpassen .





​


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (16. Juni 2022)

Na ja, für die Angler die noch nie auf LL zum fischen waren ist der erste Teil ja ganz ok. Deckt eben alle Möglichkeiten des Fischens ab....aber meins ist es nicht....für mich kommt nur ein Zielfisch in Frage.... 
TL


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. Juni 2022)

Wir zeigen ja, wie es war in den wenigen Angeltagen, die wir vor Ort waren. Mit insgesamt acht Meerforellen, ein paar kommen noch im zweiten Teil ;-) waren wir gar nicht so schlecht. Alle anderen Angler, die wir getroffen haben, hatten nichts. Und das ist ja das Schöne beim Angeln, dass jeder sich seinen Zielfisch aussuchen kann, oder eben mehrere Angelarten betreibt.


----------



## zander67 (16. Juni 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Wir zeigen ja, wie es war in den wenigen Angeltagen, die wir vor Ort waren. Mit insgesamt acht Meerforellen, ein paar kommen noch im zweiten Teil ;-) waren wir gar nicht so schlecht. Alle anderen Angler, die wir getroffen haben, hatten nichts. Und das ist ja das Schöne beim Angeln, dass jeder sich seinen Zielfisch aussuchen kann, oder eben mehrere Angelarten betreibt.


Ist immer interessant etwas über Langeland zu sehen, vieles erkennt man ja wieder.
Du schreibst Ihr hattet 8 Meerforellen, meinst Du damit die kleinen Grönländer die im Video zu sehen sind oder hattet Ihr auch größere?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (16. Juni 2022)

Wir hatten nur Grönländer. Die bessere war dieses Mal nicht mir dabei.


----------



## zander67 (16. Juni 2022)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Wir hatten nur Grönländer. Die bessere war dieses Mal nicht mir dabei.


Danke, ging mir im April genau so, scheint ein Trend gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2022)

Schöne, tote Ostsee: Das Dorschsterben und die Folgen
					

In der Ostsee gibt es praktisch keine Dorsche mehr. Was ist passiert und was bedeutet das Fehlen des Dorsches für die Küste?




					www.ndr.de
				




So eine traurige Sache 2017 hab ich 8/0 kreishaken benutzt um die kleinen zu schonen. Heute nehm ich Max 2/0 Wurmhaken Dorsch kommt eh keiner mehr.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (23. Juni 2022)

Nun ist auch der zweite Teil des Videos "Angeln auf Langeland" von unserer Tour 2022 auf Anglerboard TV online. Viel Spaß beim Anschauen


----------



## fischerheinrich (27. Juni 2022)

Schönes Video von schöner Insel... Ich freu mich schon auf August!
Aber wer hätte vor Jahren noch gedacht, dass so ein Video von Langeland ohne Dorsch (r)auskommt...
Man hört und sieht hier oder auch auf FB etc fast nix von Dorschfängen, es ist wohl so, wie es sich in den letzten Jahren angedeutet hatte, es ist am Ende.
Der "Fisch der Woche" vom Angelcentrum ist wohl auch komplett eingestellt worden. 
Ich bin mal gespannt auf den August, werde mein eigenes Boot zu Hause lassen und auch keins im Voraus buchen.
Für nen Tag auf Platte bekomme ich bei Alex oder Ibi bestimmt auch kurzfristig noch was.

Fährt eigentlich Dennis von mit dem Kutter raus?


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Juni 2022)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Schönes Video von schöner Insel... Ich freu mich schon auf August!
> Aber wer hätte vor Jahren noch gedacht, dass so ein Video von Langeland ohne Dorsch (r)auskommt...
> Man hört und sieht hier oder auch auf FB etc fast nix von Dorschfängen, es ist wohl so, wie es sich in den letzten Jahren angedeutet hatte, es ist am Ende.
> Der "Fisch der Woche" vom Angelcentrum ist wohl auch komplett eingestellt worden.
> ...


Moinsens,
Ich bin auch ab dem 01August für 3 Wochen in Spodsbjerg und habe über IBI wie immer das Ferienhaus gemietet. Dieses Jahr habe ich allerdings auch auf das Boot verzichtet und versuche mal primär endlich mal eine Meerforelle auf die Schuppen zu legen. Ich bin da allerdings nicht so erfahren aber ein alter Haudegen hier im Forum meinte dass ein Fang von Meerforellen auch im August durchaus realistisch ist und gab mir Tipps für das Tackle. Also viel Spinat wie bei Popeye und los gehts  
Falls ich doch Wasser unter mir haben möchte miete ich mir dann tagesweise ein Boot bei Nikolaj. 
Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die LL-Zeit und 2023 ist auch schon gebucht


----------



## fischerheinrich (27. Juni 2022)

die Antwort auf meine Frage oben, ob Dennis mit dem/den Kuttern noch rausfährt, habe ich mir gerade selber ergoogelt.... auf FB habe ich die Antwort bekommen:
Die Kutter wurden nach Bornholm verkauft! Hatte das schon jemand hier eingestellt und ich hatte es überlesen?
Auf FB, Meldung vom 12. Mai unter:
M/S Amigo Onsevig/Spodsbjerg​steht die Geschichte... oh man, wie schade, bin in den letzten Jahren trotz eigenem Boot ein paar mal mit der Amigo oder Neptun im August auf Dorsch raus.
Wenn (wie so oft) sonst nichts mehr ging, wurde dort machmal noch gefangen.
Auch die Plattfischtouren sollen nicht schlecht gewesen sein.


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Juni 2022)

Upps, schaue mal auf die Kurse die für eine Ausfahrt verlangt werden ob nun in DE oder in DK ob nun für *einen* Dorsch oder für Platte die ja auch nicht vom Himmel in akzeptalen Größen vom Himmel fallen. 
Die Betreiber der Angelkutter (Reeder) sind Wirtschaftsunternehmer und wenn der Profit ausbleibt werden die Karten gelegt und ggf. verkauft.


----------



## fischerheinrich (27. Juni 2022)

schon klar, wirtschaftlich war das zu erwarten und auch nachvollziehbar. Aber trotzdem bitter... und eine Möglichkeit weniger, v.a. für (Gelegenheits-)Angler, die sich kein Boot mieten wollten oder bei nicht so schönem Wetter, auch mal weiter rauszufahren, etc...


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juni 2022)

Moin, 
Seht ihr nicht die "Gefahr", daß jetzt verstärkt die Plattfische dran sind? 
Ich meine die wachsen auch nich auf Bäumen und wenn sich Fischer und Angler 
Drauf konzentrieren... Ist die nächste Überfischung da?! 
Was nur 3 Angler vom Kleinboot rausgeholt haben sieht man doch im Langelandvideo hier... An einem Tag. Und was wird im ganzen Urlaub gezogen und mit nach Hause genommen... Hundert grosse Platte pro Nase? 
Vllt. Sind Fangbegrenzungen für Scholle jetzt angebracht, bevor es bald gar nix mehr 
gibt? 

R. S


----------



## Stulle (28. Juni 2022)

Die fangen 


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Seht ihr nicht die "Gefahr", daß jetzt verstärkt die Plattfische dran sind?
> Ich meine die wachsen auch nich auf Bäumen und wenn sich Fischer und Angler
> Drauf konzentrieren... Ist die nächste Überfischung da?!
> ...


Die fangen auch nicht mehr als ein kommerzieller Tod zurück kippt weil es die falschen sind. 

Aber wenn es wirklich einen Umschwung auf Platte gibt müsste das schnell geregelt werden bevor es da zum Problem wird.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Juni 2022)

Durch das Fanglimit für Dorsch , werden jetzt die Platten von allen weg gefischt, Fischer und Angler. Die Bestände und die Fänge sind ja zur Zeit überall gut bis sehr gut und am richtigen Platz so habe ich gehört sind 30 Platten pro Trip oder Tour am Tag pro Angler fast der Durchschnitt. Da frag ich mich dann was Mann mit soviel Fisch will, im Endeffekt muss das ja jeder selber wissen aber auf absehbare Zeit trägt dann jeder wie seinen Beitrag dazu bei das dann auch hier die Bestände in den Keller gehen , Angler und Fischer.


----------



## zander67 (28. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Seht ihr nicht die "Gefahr", daß jetzt verstärkt die Plattfische dran sind?
> Ich meine die wachsen auch nich auf Bäumen und wenn sich Fischer und Angler
> Drauf konzentrieren... Ist die nächste Überfischung da?!
> ...


Ich fürchte die Fangbegrenzungen kommen erst wenn es zu spät ist.
Bis dahin wird rausgeholt was das Meer hergibt, Fischer, Angler und Taucher, jeder will ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben.
Dazu noch das Problem das Plattfische recht standorttreu sind, man kann gut beobachten das immer die selben Stellen angefahren werden,
am Ende der Saison sollte es da dann an diesen Stellen schon etwas leerer geworden sein.

Und was uns betrifft, Angler und Bootsverleiher sind in einer Zwickmühle, Dorsch ist so gut wie erledigt, bleibt nur noch der Plattfisch,
gebe es hier auch eine Fangbegrenzung würde niemand mehr ein Boot mieten, 
jedenfalls nicht von den Sportfreunden die den Preis von Unterkunft / Boot mit der Filetmenge gegenrechnen. 
Jetzt klammern sich also Vermieter, Bootsverleiher, Angler und Fischer an den Strohhalm Plattfisch,
bleibt nur die Frage wer gibt zuerst auf, der kommerzialisierte Angeltourismus, die Fischer oder der Plattfisch.


----------



## Stulle (28. Juni 2022)

Platte haben pro Kopf deutlich weniger Fleisch als Dorsch da braucht man schon etwas mehr. Begrenzungen der exportmenge könnten eine gute Lösung sein. Die Fischerei dürfte natürlich auch nichts mehr verklappen dürfen.


----------



## necropolis (28. Juni 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Durch das Fanglimit für Dorsch , werden jetzt die Platten von allen weg gefischt, Fischer und Angler. Die Bestände und die Fänge sind ja zur Zeit überall gut bis sehr gut und am richtigen Platz so habe ich gehört sind 30 Platten pro Trip oder Tour am Tag pro Angler fast der Durchschnitt. Da frag ich mich dann was Mann mit soviel Fisch will, im Endeffekt muss das ja jeder selber wissen aber auf absehbare Zeit trägt dann jeder wie seinen Beitrag dazu bei das dann auch hier die Bestände in den Keller gehen , Angler und Fischer.


Die menschliche Rasse ist ein gieriges Tier. Hauptsache mehr und mehr. Dieses Konsumschweinchen Verhalten zieht sich in der westlichen Welt(und nicht nur dort und hier) durch alle Bereiche durch. Und es wird des facto immer schlimmer. 2 Jahre her Im Frühjahr sahen wir russische Angler die untermassige Forellen am Fluss abgeschlachtet und mitgenommen haben. Als wir sie drauaf angesprochen haben wurden wir bedroht. Wo soll das alles noch hinführen...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Juni 2022)

Ja diese Kollegen gibt es ja mittlerweile überall. Die werden bei uns auch nicht mehr kontrolliert......weil die Zündschnüre von den Kollegen immer sehr kurz sind und so einige Aufseher schon baden gingen.....


----------



## Ostseefreund (28. Juni 2022)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier, ich verfolge das Forum aber schon lange.
Da ich auch schon oft auf Langeland war.


Ich/wir waren schon immer in Bagenkop.

Ich hätte zum Neustart gleich mal eine Frage.

Hätte jemand Kontaktdaten zu SDM Fishing ?

gruß Stephan


----------



## Ostseefreund (28. Juni 2022)

Ach ja zur Einführung zu mir.

Ich angle gern und es auch gern Fisch.

Das meiste setz ich aber zurück, weil man so viel Fisch, egal wo und was, wenn man viel angelt gar net essen kann.

Und ich verurteile jegliche Form der Bereicherung durch unser Hobby !  Es ist Natur und damit sollte jeder vernünftig umgehn !


----------



## fischerheinrich (29. Juni 2022)

Hey Ostseefreund, 
(ver)suche mal auf FB nach SDM, dort wirst fündig


Ostseefreund schrieb:


> Hätte jemand Kontaktdaten zu SDM Fishing ?
> 
> gruß Stephan


----------



## Ostseefreund (29. Juni 2022)

OK besten Dank


----------



## Zanderman (29. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Seht ihr nicht die "Gefahr", daß jetzt verstärkt die Plattfische dran sind?
> Ich meine die wachsen auch nich auf Bäumen und wenn sich Fischer und Angler
> Drauf konzentrieren... Ist die nächste Überfischung da?!
> ...


Oh ja , das sehe ich leider genau so. Bei allem Verständnis für den Spaß am angeln und die Gier nach Fisch....es wird nicht lange dauern und dann werden wir hier unserem Frust Ausdruck verleihen das auch die Platten nicht mehr gehen....ich fürchte es kommen noch deutlich schlimmere Regeln auf uns zu, man spricht schon heute vom 0 Dorsch Baglimit genauso wie vom 0 Lachs Baglimit und auch der Hering dürfte mehr geschützt werden....und wenn man sich dieses (bisherige Planspiel) richtig durch den Kopf gehen lässt bedeutet dies schlichtweg ein generelles Angelverbot in den betroffenen ICES für einen bestimmten Zeitraum weil man ja unerwünschte Beifänge nicht ausschließen kann...die Kutter vor Lolland / Langeland sind auch nicht aus Spaß verkauft worden...und ich (habe selber ein ziemlich aufgerüstetes Angelboot) kenne viele die ihre tollen Boote zwischen 5 und 7 m lieber heute wie morgen verkaufen würden (nicht nur wegen dem Spritpreis wie jetzt manch einer denken mag).-
Wichtig und richtig wäre ein solcher Schritt aus meiner Sicht aber nur wenn wirklich die Regelungen für alle gelten würden und nicht über die Hintertür doch irgendwelche Fangmaschinen die jeweiligen (Fisch)-Populationen ins Netz ziehen dürften. Wir , die Freizeitangler, sind je nach Schätzung der "Fachleute" irgendwo zwischen 10 und 30%  an dieser Fischerei beteiligt, bringen aber andererseits auch Geld in die Regionen und nicht zuletzt mit unseren Fischereiabgaben für Besatzmaßnahmen zurück in die Kassen der vielen Organisationen die sich  ehrlich bemühen und engagieren auch unseren Nachkommen noch dieses schöne Hobby zu erhalten.-
Wir alle können etwas beitragen: Limit beachten- Schonmaße einhalten- im Zweifelsfall einfach mal einen mehr zurücksetzen ...
Euch allen ein dickes Petri


----------



## fischerheinrich (30. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
zu den Platten: als ich letztes Jahr im August da war, habe ich schon gehört, dass die Durchschnittgrößen der Platten wohl schon abnehmen.
Obs tatsächlich so ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Aber dass das Fischen auf Platten zunimmt, scheint ja wohl sicher. Und dass dann zumindest auch das durchschnittliche Alter und damit die Größe abnimmt, wäre auch logisch.
Allerdings glaube oder hoffe ich, dass die grundsätzlichen Lebensbedingungen der Platten so gut sind, dass der Bestand eine Intensivierung der Befischung zum Großteil kompensieren kann.
Beim Dorsch ist es ja auch so, dass eine intensive Befischung alleine den Bestand nicht auf dieses katastrophale Niveau gebracht hätte, wenn nicht auch die sonstigen Bedingungen äußerst ungünstig wären.


----------



## Ostseefreund (30. Juni 2022)

Doch es ist so, letztes Jahr in Bagenkop war die Durschnittsgrösse von Schollen schon meklich kleiner.

Und ja und nein. Den Dorsch hat die Berufsfischerei die letzten 20 Jahre kaputt gemacht, es gibt dafür mehr als genug Statistiken.
Das er jetzt langsam ganz kaputt geht hat klar noch die Folge der Umwelt (und die Angler haben auch ihren Teil dazu beigetragen )


----------



## Ostseefreund (30. Juni 2022)

Es gibt noch Gebiete wo Dorsch ist. Und Warum ? Weil a da kein Berufsfischer fischen kann und b man da net angeln darf !
Ich rede jetzt auch von anderen Gebieten Stralsund, Rügen ,Külungsborn usw.

Wenn sich unsere Politik aber net schnell was einfallen lässt erreicht es den Dorsch auch da mit der Umweltverschmutzung !!!

Es müsste ein sofortiges Düngerverboot für alle Landwirte geben, das kein Dreck mehr in die Ostsee gelangt !!!


----------



## wombel23 (5. Juli 2022)

Petri alle zusammen hat evtl einer von euch mal nen Tipp wo ich mit meiner bande ein paar Platte fangen könnte? Da meine Frau gesundheitlich nicht so ganz fit wäre es schön wenn der Platz leicht zugänglich wäre und wir möglichst nah ans Wasser fahren könnten. Ich Erwarte keine zig Fische aber ein paar für die Pfanne wären schon ganz nett.


----------



## Ostseefreund (6. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

am Leuchtturm Keldsnor kann man gut hinfahren.
Und man hat da gute Chancen auf ein paar Platte !


----------



## fischerheinrich (6. Juli 2022)

und ansonsten : die Würmer bei Thomas im Angelladen in Spodsbjerg kaufen und die Tipps hier auch gleich mitnehmen


----------



## SFVNOR (6. Juli 2022)

wombel23 schrieb:


> Petri alle zusammen hat evtl einer von euch mal nen Tipp wo ich mit meiner bande ein paar Platte fangen könnte? Da meine Frau gesundheitlich nicht so ganz fit wäre es schön wenn der Platz leicht zugänglich wäre und wir möglichst nah ans Wasser fahren könnten. Ich Erwarte keine zig Fische aber ein paar für die Pfanne wären schon ganz nett.


Hmm, *Gulstav* / Südspitze auf LL wäre auch eine Option. Sehr gute Parkmöglichkeit und der Weg zum Wasser (ca. 100 Meter) ist eben und befestigt. Der Strand ist grob/ feinsteinigt. Das Wasser wird relativ schnell tief aber es ist leider auch Hängerträchtig.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche git es am Parkplatz auch eine Toilette oder gab es schon mal.
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (7. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Seht ihr nicht die "Gefahr", daß jetzt verstärkt die Plattfische dran sind?
> Ich meine die wachsen auch nich auf Bäumen und wenn sich Fischer und Angler
> Drauf konzentrieren... Ist die nächste Überfischung da?!
> ...



Ich sehe nicht die Gefahr, dass die Plattfische "dran sind". Die meisten Plattfische gehen nach dem Fang in die Auktion in den Niederlanden. Dort sind die Preise aber so weit unten, dass sich der gezielte Fang fast nicht lohnt - gerade bei den immer weiter steigenden Spritpreisen. Klar ist, dass wir Angler immer, egal auf welche Fischart wir gerade angeln, mit Augenmaß Fische entnehmen sollten. Aber ein paar Plattfische für die Küche werden den Bestand nicht gleich zusammenbrechen lassen.


----------



## buttweisser (10. Juli 2022)

Warum gehen denn die Angelkutter der Reihe nach Pleite, wenn es so viele Plattfischangler gibt?

Ja richtig, weil es eben nicht so viele Angler gibt, wie hier von einigen Onkels behauptet wird, die gezielt auf Platte angeln. 

Und Dorsch gibt es auch kaum noch, der Jagd auf junge Platte macht. 

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (13. Juli 2022)

Ich habe noch mal einen Bericht zu unserer Langeland-Tour aus dem April 2022 hier im Forum veröffentlicht. Diesen Bericht findet Ihr in diesem Thread:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angeln-auf-langeland-revier-mit-viel-fisch.356009/

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## fischerheinrich (14. Juli 2022)

Schöner Bericht, der auch ohne Dorsch auskommt. Trotzdem hätte ich mir ein offenes, deutliches Wort zu der Dorschsituation gewünscht. 
Das war schließlich mal DER Fisch auf LL.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. Juli 2022)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, der auch ohne Dorsch auskommt. Trotzdem hätte ich mir ein offenes, deutliches Wort zu der Dorschsituation gewünscht.
> Das war schließlich mal DER Fisch auf LL.



Wir waren nur einen Morgen für ein paar Stunden mit dem Boot auf Plattfisch draußen. Auf Dorsch haben wir es gar nicht probiert, deshalb kann ich da nichts zu sagen. Aber wie man sieht, hat Langeland ja noch viel mehr zu bieten  
Liebe Grüße
Jesco


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Juli 2022)

Moin LL-Gemeinde,
Am Samstag geht es für 3 Wochen nach Langeland/ Spodsbjerg aber dieses Mal ohne eine Bootsmiete bei IBI aber wie immer das Haus über IBI/ Nikolaj. Da weiß man was man hat.
Dieses Jahr liegt mein Fokus eindeutig auf den Fang meiner 1sten Meerforelle und ich hatte das Glück dass ich Tips bekommen habe was die Köderwahl und Montagen, etc. betrifft. Der Rest liegt bei mir und wenn ich *Schneider* bleibe wäre es auch nicht schlimm. Hauptsache man bleibt entspannt und genießt die Zeit ohne Zwang unbedingt einen Fisch zu fangen zu müssen.
Falls es etwas zu berichten gibt so werde ich es dann gerne machen.
Grüße und für alle Anderen ein Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (28. Juli 2022)

Moin Stefan,
ich würde es mit Sbiro und Fliege probieren. Funktioniert meist besser als Blinker. Da es noch Sommer ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall die sehr frühen Morgenstunden oder ganz späten Abendstunden wählen. Auch ein Versuch in der Nacht kann sich lohnen.
Hier mal etwas zur Angelei mit Sbiro und Fliege: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/mit-sbirolino-und-fliege-zur-meerforelle.347339/
Fängige Köder stellen wir auch in diesem Video relativ am Ende vor: 



Beste Grüße und viel Erfolg auf Langeland
Jesco


----------



## Multe (29. Juli 2022)

MOIN Jesco, auf Langeland ist das etwas anders - da auf der Ostseite auch im Sommer tagsüber kaltes und suerstoffreiches Tiefenwasser ist, fängst du auch um die Mittagszeit bei 30°C und hellstem Sonnenschein große Mefos.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. August 2022)

Multe schrieb:


> MOIN Jesco, auf Langeland ist das etwas anders - da auf der Ostseite auch im Sommer tagsüber kaltes und suerstoffreiches Tiefenwasser ist, fängst du auch um die Mittagszeit bei 30°C und hellstem Sonnenschein große Mefos.



Ich kann da nur aus meinen allgemeinen Erfahrungen in Schleswig-Holstein und Dänemark sprechen. 30 Grad sind für Meeerforellen nicht gerade optimal und ich denke, dass die dann tagsüber nicht die flacheren Uferbereiche aufsuchen. Wenn tiefes Wasser vor einem liegt oder man weit wirft, kann das schon anders aussehen. Trotzdem bleiben die Morgen- und Abendstunden meine favorisierte Zeit.


----------



## SFVNOR (3. August 2022)

Moin Moin,
Vielleicht zur Info falls noch nicht bekannt. Am Grenzübergang auf der A7 nach DK kann auch die LKW-Spur (Told) am Freitag und Samstag zur Einreise genutzt werden. Das ist allerdings nur mit einem aufgeklebten kleinen Pappeschild auf der Hinweistafel für die Spuren sichtbar gemacht. Ich war nach 3 Minuten in DK. Wie lange diese Ausnahme gültig ist kann ich natürlich nicht beantworten.
Ansonsten war ich noch nicht zum Angeln aber ich habe ja noch 2,5 Wochen Zeit. Hauptsache ich fühle mich *hyggelig*.
Gruß aus Spodsbjerg,
Stefan


----------



## Uchemnitz (3. August 2022)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Vielleicht zur Info falls noch nicht bekannt. Am Grenzübergang auf der A7 nach DK kann auch die LKW-Spur (Told) am Freitag und Samstag zur Einreise genutzt werden. Das ist allerdings nur mit einem aufgeklebten kleinen Pappeschild auf der Hinweistafel für die Spuren sichtbar gemacht. Ich war nach 3 Minuten in DK. Wie lange diese Ausnahme gültig ist kann ich natürlich nicht beantworten.
> Ansonsten war ich noch nicht zum Angeln aber ich habe ja noch 2,5 Wochen Zeit. Hauptsache ich fühle mich *hyggelig*.
> Gruß aus Spodsbjerg,
> Stefan


Klasse  Danke für den Tipp. Für mich allerdings zu spät wir sind schon wieder zurück. Hatten bei der Anreise vor drei Wochen eine geschlagene Stunde in Krusa gestanden


----------



## LekkerVis (3. August 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Durch das Fanglimit für Dorsch , werden jetzt die Platten von allen weg gefischt, Fischer und Angler. Die Bestände und die Fänge sind ja zur Zeit überall gut bis sehr gut und am richtigen Platz so habe ich gehört sind 30 Platten pro Trip oder Tour am Tag pro Angler fast der Durchschnitt. Da frag ich mich dann was Mann mit soviel Fisch will, im Endeffekt muss das ja jeder selber wissen aber auf absehbare Zeit trägt dann jeder wie seinen Beitrag dazu bei das dann auch hier die Bestände in den Keller gehen , Angler und Fischer.



Hört auf den Mann.


----------



## SFVNOR (19. August 2022)

Hej LL-Gemeinde,

Ich bin seit gestern nach fast 3 Wochen (Spodsbjerg) wieder zu Hause und kann nur sagen dass ich mich *huggelig* fühle.
Das Haus (via IBI) war wie immer super und die Besitzer die ich persönlich getroffen habe sind supernett und erneuern immer die Enrichtung was z.B. die Kühleinrichtungen betrifft 2023 ist schon fest gebucht und 2024 reserviert.

Nun zum Angeln:
Ich hatte dieses Jahr kein Boot und werde es auch für 2023 nicht buchen. Ich war dieses Jahr auf die MeFo konzentriert. Ich hatte unten bei Gulstav ein paar Anfasser und einen schönen Nachläufer der aber nicht wollte. 
Am Getreideterminal in Ruedköbing 3 kleine Aale auf Pose mit Seeringler. Nach dem Entwirren durften Alle wieder schwimmen. 
Mehr gibt es nicht von meiner Seite zu berichten.

Ansonsten war es wie immer eine schöne Zeit auf LL um die Seele baumeln zu lassen. 

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (21. August 2022)

Moin Moin,
Ich habe bei IBI gelesen dass es wohl einen neuen Köbmand in Sprodsbjerg geben soll/ wird. Es war auf Facebook veröffentlicht und/ aber nur in der dänischen Sprache verfügbar. Hat jemand von Euch mehr Informationen ? 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## fischerheinrich (21. August 2022)

Moin,

wir, dh. Family und ich, waren die letzten zwei Wochen in Spodsbjerg und haben (auch) geangelt. Hier ein kurzer Bericht:
Insgesamt 6 mal sind wir mit dem Boot raus, unser eigenes Boot hatten wir ja aufgrund der Dorschsituation zu Hause gelassen. Das war, wie sich zeigen sollte, auch wohl die richtige Entscheidung.
Vom Ablauf her sind wir zunächst einmal die im Hand-GPS-Gerät gespeicherten Stellen und Bereiche auf Dorsch in der Nähe um Spodsbjerg bis deutlich hintern grünen Turm angefahren. Das sind die von mir markierten Stellen und Bereiche aus den letzten 15 Jahren.... Fast eine Nullnummer auf Dorsch!
Man muss es ganz klar so sagen, das Dorschangeln macht keinen Spaß mehr. Zig Liter Sprit, Bootsmiete, etc. Stunden auf dem Wasser für (vielleicht) mal einen Fisch. Zwei Maßige haben wir gefangen, das wars. Klar, wir hätten natürlich noch länger, noch weiter fahren und suchen können, Bermuda?? und dann vielleicht doch noch einen Guten fangen können, aber mal ehrlich, das ist es aus meiner Sicht nicht wert. Zudem kommt bei mir das schlechte Gewissen, dann auch noch Dorsch zu entnehmen.
Mit vielen anderen haben wir am Steg gesprochen, die hatten gar keinen maßigen Dorsch.
Dann zu den Makrelen: hier hatten wir auch keine. Wir haben es auch hier immer mal ne Stunde versucht. Leider nichts. Ein ganzes Stück südlich vom grünen Turm sollen wohl welche zu fangen gewesen sein. Ist halt ein sehr unsteter Fisch, auf den es mal klappen kann und mal nicht.
Bei den Platten war es dann so, wie schon vermutet: Viele Kleinboote weichen auf Platte aus und wenn dann schon 10 Boote vor Ort liegen jeweils im Abstand von 50 bis 100m und das über Tage, ja dann wundert es nicht, wenn sowohl Anzahl und v.a. Größe abnehmen. So war es auch bei uns im Bereich rechts vom Hafen beim gelben Turm und vorm Wäldchen sowie lings raus. Wir haben es denn etwas weiter weg probiert, wo es denn auch etwas besser lief. Aber die Stellen der letzten Jahre waren nicht mehr gut, aus meiner Sicht überfischt.
Am Rande notiert: es liegen immer noch Netze auf Tiefen größer 25m. Was fangen die da? Z.B. habe ich eine Netzboje mit roter Flagge recht mittig im Fahrwasser gesehen, so z.B. eine zwischen grünem Turm und roter Boje, da brettern doch die großen Pötte durch, macht den Netzen das nichts aus??

Ansonsten: bomben Wetter, jeden Tag im Meer baden, Fahrrad fahren, Fischbuffet im Bagenkop Kro, jede Menge Brombeeren gegessen, super leckere Burger bei Mad og Is am Hafen, dazu kühles Bierchen.... macht einen super Urlaub.
Ach ja, und einen Steinbutt gefangen, ist auch erst mein dritter.
Weiterhin positiv: man mus kein Boot mehr vorbuchen, ist scheinbar bei Alex sowie Ibi noch genug frei. Ist ja auch kein Wunder. Hattte hier nicht jemand behauptet, dass Ibi schon so gut ausgebucht sei? Konnte ich jedenfalls nicht feststellen.
Wie geht es wohl weiter in Spodsbjerg...?? Ich glaube, die nächsten Jahr werden angeltechnisch eine Saure-Gurken-Zeit. Für Platte gibt es bessere Ecken als Spodsbjerg (z.B. Bagenkop oder Als..) und solange kein Dorsch da ist, nimmt die Bedeutung ab.
Und auch noch: Ibi könnte entweder mal die uralten Boote etwas aufpimpen, v.a. mit ordentlichen Echoloten mit Farbkartenplottern oder aus Betreib nehmen. Vielleicht ein Ferienhaus dafür weniger bauen.

Ich wurde im Familienrat leider überstimmt, nächstes Jahr geht es seit langem mal nicht mehr nach Langeland. Ich werde die Entwicklung aber weiter verfolgen.

Grüße


----------



## nowortg (23. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ab 10.09.2022 für 2 Wochen in Bagenkop. Habe kein Boot für die Zeit gemietet, werde des öfteren vom Ufer aus die Köder baden. Vielleicht findet da ja eine Meerforelle interesse dran. Dorsch steht nicht auf dem Plan. Viielleicht werde ich auch mal einen Tag vom Boot aus den Fischen nachstellen. 
Fährt da noch ein Kutter von Spodsbjerg? 
Falls nicht, werde ich mal schauen, ob vielleicht andere Angler in Bagenkop noch einen Platz auf dem Boot haben oder mir mit jemandem ein Boot teilen.

Wird auf jeden Fall Zeit für Entspannung und Erholungauf der Insel sein. Wie jedes dient die Zeit dort zur Entschleunigung.

Stets Petri Heil


----------



## fischerheinrich (23. August 2022)

Kutter von Spodsbjerg fährt nur noch auf Vorbestellung / Vollcharter, leider...


----------



## nowortg (23. August 2022)

Danke für die Info. Eine Vollcharter ist mir zu teuer.

Mal schauen was sich dann so ergibt.

Werde die 2 Wochen jedenfalls zur Entspannung nutzen. Die roten Häuser in Bagenkop bieten halt großes Hafenkino. Segler die es nicht schaffen in die Parkbucht zu fahren...
An der Hafenausfahrt besteht im September immer die Möglichkeit Heringe, Makrelen oder manchmal auch noch Hornhecht zu fangen.


----------



## nowortg (28. August 2022)

Werde mir auch ein paar leichte Buttlöffel einpacken. Muss mir dann nur einen passenden Strand suchen. Leider gibt es auf der Insel keine Wattwürmer zu kaufen. Angele nicht so gerne mit Seeringlern.


----------



## buttweisser (28. August 2022)

nowortg schrieb:


> Werde mir auch ein paar leichte Buttlöffel einpacken. Muss mir dann nur einen passenden Strand suchen. Leider gibt es auf der Insel keine Wattwürmer zu kaufen. Angele nicht so gerne mit Seeringlern.


Du hast wohl Angst, dass die Ringler dich beißen? 

Ringler gehen mindestens genauso gut wie Wattis. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum du nicht gerne Ringler verwendest, zumal du gar keine Alternative hast.

Dazu noch vom Ufer mit Buttlöffel. Da ist der Ringler klar im Vorteil. Er übersteht mehrere Würfe, der Watti sicher nicht.


----------



## nowortg (29. August 2022)

Moin,
es ist nicht die Angst, dass die beißen. Ich habe mit den Wattis bisher tatsächlich besser gefangen als mit den Ringlern. Sie halten zwar besser am Haken, brachten aber weniger Bisse als die Wattis. Wir haben es mehrfach, allerdings vom Boot aus verglichen. 
Wie dem auch sei, eine wirkliche Wahl habe ich ja nicht. Vielleicht lade ich mir zum Wochenende einen Freund aus Hamburg ein. Zutritt zur Insel nur mit Wattwürmern.


----------



## buttweisser (29. August 2022)

Ich wünsche dir auf alle Fälle viel Spaß und Erfolg - egal mit welchen Würmern.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. August 2022)

Hallo LL Gemeinde. Bei mir geht es am Samstag nach Spodsbjerg. Windvorhersage sieht so lala aus. Mal schauen was uns erwartet. Spots für Makrelen vom Ufer Rudköbing, Lohals und evtl. Bagenkop?


----------



## nowortg (31. August 2022)

Guten Morgen, wünsche Dir eine stau- und knitterfreie Anreise. Wie lange bleibst Du vor Ort?


----------



## Ostseefreund (31. August 2022)

Hallo,

versuch es mal mit Muschelfleisch geht super auf die Platten


----------



## plinse (31. August 2022)

Bei uns kamen dieses Jahr auch nur Platte in die Pfanne - gut, wir sind Segler, LL in Wochenendreichweite, Bagenkop, rund Aerö und zurück als Wochenende oder so ähnlich. Die Jahre, wo man sich für die Wochenendtour Fisch satt vor LL fangen konnte, sind vorbei.
Eine Malzeit hat geklappt, das wars. Wenn man es dabei aber auf Dorsch versucht, gibt es höchstwahrscheinlich dann keinen Fisch.

Ja, die Größe bei den Platten ist bereits rückläufig. In meinen Augen bereits überfischt bzw. man muss es weiter weg versuchen, wo die kleinen Angelboote nicht hin kommen.
Am besten war diesen Sommer die Makrele, da waren teils einige kräftige Schwärme unterwegs.

Es wäre schön, würde sich bei den Anglern das "Bedarfsfischen" für die nächsten 1-2 Tage etablieren.

Mit dem Baglimit auf Dorsch habe ich aber keine der "Angel-Segler" mehr gesehen (alte Boote mit Kühltruhe im Salon). Auf Dorsch waren die regelmäßig in den Häfen anzutreffen, so viel Anziehungskraft scheinen die Platten nicht zu haben (hoffentlich bleibt das so).

VG, Eike


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. September 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hallo LL Gemeinde. Bei mir geht es am Samstag nach Spodsbjerg. Windvorhersage sieht so lala aus. Mal schauen was uns erwartet. Spots für Makrelen vom Ufer Rudköbing, Lohals und evtl. Bagenkop?


Viel Spaß Torsten und ne gute Zeit   …


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. September 2022)

Nachdem der Plattenbestand dann mittelfristig zusammenbricht , werden die Forellen und  Makrelen ausgefischt und am Schluss steht man mit dem Kinderkescher am Strand und Kescher Krabben und Garnelen... Die Vermieter gingen vorher schon reihenweise pleite.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. September 2022)

nowortg schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, wünsche Dir eine stau- und knitterfreie Anreise. Wie lange bleibst Du vor Ort?


Eine Woche, wie in jedem Jahr.

Drillsucht69 
Danke Dir Thomas. 

Wir hoffen natürlich darauf, dass wir die Boote reichlich nutzen können. Mein Ziel wären in erster Linie
Makrele, Heringe und Seelachs. Ich hatte letztes Jahr auf gehakte Fische zwei kräftige Einstiege im Mittelwasser die 
mir die Ruten richtig runter gerammt haben. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es sich hierbei um bessere Seelachse 
gehandelt haben muss. Mal schauen, wie nehmen es wie es kommt. Ändern kann man weder am wetter nich am
Beißverhalten oder Fischvorkommen kurzfristig irgendwas. Wienn wir auf Platte gehen, nehemn wir übrigens immer 
Granat als Köder. Kaufen das in Bremerhaven und frieren das Protionsweise ein. Vom Boot halten die ganz gut und die Bissfrequenz 
ist nicht schlechter als auf Seeringler, aber günstiger   

Wobei die paar Platten die ich für das Jahr brauche zum mampfen, fange ich mir eigentlich in der Weser.
Deswegen wäre das nur eine Notbeschäftigung.


----------



## plinse (1. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nachdem der Plattenbestand dann mittelfristig zusammenbricht , werden die Forellen und  Makrelen ausgefischt und am Schluss steht man mit dem Kinderkescher am Strand und Kescher Krabben und Garnelen... Die Vermieter gingen vorher schon reihenweise pleite.


 Ganz so schwarz sehe ich es nicht aber es geht in die ähnliche Richtung, andererseits wird jetzt auch immer mehr Dreck aus WK2 akut, rostet durch und in der Ostsee liegt sehr viel, gerade erweiterte Kieler Bucht also von Langeland quasi gegenüber... 
Also einige Gründe, ein Ökosystem massiv zu belasten, ggf. zum kippen zu bringen und sehr unberechenbar.

Der Dorsch steht halt an Strömungskanten und beißt wenn er da ist in Massen, liefert dabei schöne Filets. Das macht ihn für den Angeltourismus sehr attraktiv, es gab ja regelrechte "private Frischtrawler" in Form von abgerockten alten Booten, 1-2 große 220V Eistruhen im Salon, ein paar Mann an Bord und fangen was geht, abends in den Häfen filetieren wie die Weltmeiser, am nächsten Tag wieder raus, über Nacht frieren die Truhen mit Landstrom im Hafen durch. Die haben teils binnen weniger Tage große Truhen voll bekommen.
Boote so her richten macht man nur, wenn man es regelmäßig macht (Tisch ausbauen, ruhe fest einbauen, ...).
Bei massiven Dorschbeständen und ohne Baglimit ist so Raffgier "attraktiv", mit Platten bekommst du die Truhen nur bedingt voll und die Fische sind Richtung Filet bei weitem weniger attraktiv. 

In den dänischen Häfen/Gewässern habe ich solche Boote die letzten 2 Jahre nicht mehr aktiv gesehen.
Es lohnt offensichtlich nicht mehr und in eine aktuelle Kontrolle dürften die echt nicht geraten.

Ja, leider nehmen die großen Platten schon massiv ab. Oft fängt man jetzt zwar maßige Fische aber welche, wo ein Fischesser dann auch 2 Fische pro Mahlzeit nimmt mit anständig Bratkartoffeln und nicht von einem großen pappsatt ist und anstandshalber auch die Bratkartoffeln mal probiert hat  ...

Dass die Makrelen auch überfischt werden, das denke ich nicht. Die stehen nur bedingt an so klaren Standorten.

Findet man einen Möwenschwarm über freiem Wasser und segelt mit ausgebrachter Angel durch, hat man beste Chancen auf lecker Makrele als Abendessen aber die sind heute hier, morgen dort oder halt in den Förden, wo sie immer schon waren und auch beangelt werden.
Ich denke nicht, dass diese unklaren Ziele vielen Anglern viel Sprit wert sind. Sieht man sowas als Segler, passt man seinen Kurs dran an und nimmt ein paar Makrelen mit. Fährt man mit diesen kleinen Verleihbooten aber großflächig das Revier ab? Ich denke nein.

Deine Perspektive für die Vermieter teile ich in gewisser Form. Die Landschaft ist auch so einen Urlaub wert, es werden aber deutlich weniger Urlauber werden und man wird die Nebensaison nicht als Saison werten können, nur weil der Fisch gerade beißt  ...

VG, Eike


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. September 2022)

Danke Eike,

Super Beitrag und Insiderwissen 

R. S. 
P. S. : Mein Geschreibsel war bewusst übertrieben, aber der Raubbau über Jahrzehnte nervt einfach extrem.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. September 2022)

Leider scheint der Wetter reicht Recht zu behalten. Beständiger stärker Ostwind der eine Ausfahrt wohl die ganze Woche nicht ermöglichen wird. Wir schauen jetzt erstmal nach alternativen


----------



## marcus7 (4. September 2022)

Wir waren die vorige Woche zu 4. in Spodsbjerg, nun das vierte Jahr in Folge. 

Zum Thema Dorsch: 
Obwohl wir im ersten Jahr am wenigsten Ahnung hatten, hatten wir da die besten Fänge. Von Jahr zu Jahr wurde die Erfahrung zu Stellen und Technik ausgebaut, doch die Fänge nahmen ab. 
Dieses Jahr gab es einen 85er, einen 70er und einen Haufen Dorsche zwischen 15(!) bis 55cm.
Das kannten wir die Jahre zuvor noch anders. Nebenbei bemerkt war es dieses Jahr das erste Jahr, dass es offensichtlich so gut wie niemand mehr versucht hat auf Dorsch zu angeln. Ganz selten sah ich ein anderes Boot an den Dorsch trächtigen Stellen. 
Gefühlt jeder lag am Ufer auf 6-8m und angelte Platten. 
Platten muss man sagen beissen massenhaft, wen auch eher kleinere bis mittlere Größen. Vielleicht muss man weit entfernte Spots finden um die guten zu fangen. 

Hering war dieses Jahr massenhaft da, hier haben wir uns ein paar nette gefangen. Die waren auch schön fett aufgrund der Jahreszeit. Wenn man gewollt hätte, könnte man die zuhauf fangen.
Makrelen haben sich nur zwei bei uns verirrt. 
Mein Highlight war ein Steinbutt von 2,5kilo.

Aber alles in allem ein schöner Urlaub, Haus und Boot, sowie Service bei IBI wie immer Top! 

Die Angler die diese Woche vor Ort sind haben wohl richtig Wetterpech... Wir könnten bei 25kmh Wind aus nordost kaum boot fahren aufgrund der Wellen, bei 40kmh aus nordost kann man es wohl komplett vergessen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. September 2022)

Das ist natürlich sehr schade Torsten  …
Ärgerlich will ich es nicht ausdrücken, denn du und deine Truppe lässt euch die Woche doch nicht vermiesen so wie ich dich kennengelernt habe und werdet auch so viel Spaß haben  …
Macht das beste draus!!!
Da fällt mir gerade ein aufmunternder Spruch dazu ein: „Kommt nach Langeland und bringt genug Fischkisten mit, hamse gesagt“ …
Ausreichend Pennerknollen in Aluminiumform sowie einer coolen Truppe macht den Urlaub doch erträglich …
Wünsche euch trotz der Wettervorhersage, dass die sich irrt und ihr doch rausfahren könnt…
Daumen sind gedrückt!!!


----------



## fischerheinrich (4. September 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Leider scheint der Wetter reicht Recht zu behalten. Beständiger stärker Ostwind der eine Ausfahrt wohl die ganze Woche nicht ermöglichen wird. Wir schauen jetzt erstmal nach alternativen


Das Boot fest gebucht?
braucht man aktuell wohl nicht mehr unbedingt und kann schauen, wie es sich so entwickelt..


----------



## nowortg (8. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen.

Leider hat sichh meine Fahrt nach Langeland zerschlagen. Vorgestern teilte mir mei Vermieter mit, dass es Probleme mit meiner, schon länger bezahlten, Buchung gibt. Heute wurde nun endgültig die Reise abgesagt. Sch...
Also werde ich dieses Jahr leider nicht nach Langeland kommen.
Allen die schon dort sind oder noch fahren werden wünsche ich viel Spaß, ordentliche Fische und gute Erholung.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Ostseefreund (9. September 2022)

wir kommen dieses Jahr leider auch nicht auf die Insel 
nächstes Jahr planen wir vier Wochen!


----------



## Ostseefreund (9. September 2022)

mal richtig Auszeit gönnen und sich schlau machen abhaun und da leben, wär scho was


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. September 2022)

Hallo Boardies. Wir sind auf der Autobahn und treten die Rückreise an. Hinter uns liegt die ernüchternste Woche an die ich mich in über 30 Jahren LL erinnern kann. Das Wetter bzw. Der Wind hat uns übel mitgespielt. Eine Woche Ostwind, und das in stärken, die mit dem Kleinboot einfach nicht zu bewerkstelligen sind.  Nur am Mittwoch, und das war grenzwertig und gestern konnten wir raus. Unsere Zielfische waren aufgrund der Stürme im den letzten Tagen komplett versprengt. Makrelen gab es nur vereinzelt und selten, auch Heringe schwer zu finden. Kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge wurden genug gefangen. Zwei brauchbare Küchendorsche um die 50 gingen mit. Platte war wohl weniger das Problem, ist aber nicht unser Zielfisch Nummer 1. Unser zweites Boot hat Mal ein wenig probiert und auch ein paar gefangen. Wir hatten eine schöne Scholle auf Heringsfliege. Sämtliche Versuche aus allen Häfen und Stränden auf den windabgewandten Seiten verliefen ohne jeglichen Erfolg. Nicht nur bei uns, auch bei allen anderen. Die Seite war wie ein ausgestorben, wahrscheinlich durch die Sturmlage. Was soll man also sagen, Mund abwischen und weiter machen. Urlaub, Erholung und Bier, ja, alles schön und gut, aber man freut sich das ganze Jahr auf eine Woche Bootsangeln, aber das Wetter können wir leider nicht mitbuchen. Also warten wir mal wieder ein Jahr.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. September 2022)




----------



## Aalzheimer (10. September 2022)

Es gab am Strand sogar Mal eine Kontrolle


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. September 2022)




----------



## fischerheinrich (10. September 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies. Wir sind auf der Autobahn und treten die Rückreise an. Hinter uns liegt die ernüchternste Woche an die ich mich in über 30 Jahren LL erinnern kann. Das Wetter bzw. Der Wind hat uns übel mitgespielt. Eine Woche Ostwind, und das in stärken, die mit dem Kleinboot einfach nicht zu bewerkstelligen sind.  Nur am Mittwoch, und das war grenzwertig und gestern konnten wir raus. Unsere Zielfische waren aufgrund der Stürme im den letzten Tagen komplett versprengt. Makrelen gab es nur vereinzelt und selten, auch Heringe schwer zu finden. Kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge wurden genug gefangen. Zwei brauchbare Küchendorsche um die 50 gingen mit. Platte war wohl weniger das Problem, ist aber nicht unser Zielfisch Nummer 1. Unser zweites Boot hat Mal ein wenig probiert und auch ein paar gefangen. Wir hatten eine schöne Scholle auf Heringsfliege. Sämtliche Versuche aus allen Häfen und Stränden auf den windabgewandten Seiten verliefen ohne jeglichen Erfolg. Nicht nur bei uns, auch bei allen anderen. Die Seite war wie ein ausgestorben, wahrscheinlich durch die Sturmlage. Was soll man also sagen, Mund abwischen und weiter machen. Urlaub, Erholung und Bier, ja, alles schön und gut, aber man freut sich das ganze Jahr auf eine Woche Bootsangeln, aber das Wetter können wir leider nicht mitbuchen. Also warten wir mal wieder ein Jahr.


sei froh, dass dir das in 30 Jahren nur einmal passiert ist, ich meine das mit den Wind. Hatte ich schon häufiger...
Aber vielleicht wäre die Ernüchterung auch gekommen, wenn ich hättet rausfahren können, wer weiß
Grüße aus dem Emsland


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (6. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist auch unser Video über das Angeln am Put&Take-See auf Langeland online. Viel Spaß beim Anschauen


----------



## MS aus G (28. Oktober 2022)

So ihr Lieben!

Sachen sind in den Autos verstaut, morgen früh um 5.00 Uhr geht die Reise los!!!

Ich versuche mal tagesaktuell zu berichten!!!

Mal schauen, was so alles geht!?! Die Prognosen waren ja nicht so dolle, aber wir werden alles versuchen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## fischerheinrich (28. Oktober 2022)

MS aus G schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben!
> 
> Sachen sind in den Autos verstaut, morgen früh um 5.00 Uhr geht die Reise los!!!
> 
> ...


Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil!
Bin gespannt auf die Berichte, war ja insgesamt Etwas mau hier in der letzten Zeit


----------



## buttweisser (29. Oktober 2022)

Plattfische sollte es entgegen allen Unkenrufen genug geben - auch in guten Größen. Paar Jungs von meinem Heimatverein sind gerade auf der Ostsee. Sie fangen sehr gut. Also so gut wie noch nie in den letzten 20 Jahren. Viel Glück.


----------



## Zander_Ulli (30. Oktober 2022)

MS aus G schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben!
> 
> Sachen sind in den Autos verstaut, morgen früh um 5.00 Uhr geht die Reise los!!!
> 
> ...



Hey Mario,
wäre schön wieder was von der Insel zu hören. War jetzt schon 4 Jahre nicht mehr dort, da liest man die Berichte natürlich liebend gern. Drück euch die Daumen für gutes Wetter und ordentliche Fänge


----------



## MS aus G (30. Oktober 2022)

Danke erstmal für die Petris!!!

Der erste Angeltag ist rum, und es gibt genug Fisch, allerdings in der Kleinen Ausführung!!!

Wir hatten viele Dorsche und Wittlinge, wovon nur 2, den Weg in den Hafen fanden!!! 

Auf Plattfisch sind wir noch nicht gegangen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (1. November 2022)

Moin,

gestern war so ein Tag,...! Typisch Angeln halt!!!

Bis etwa 13.00 Uhr alles probiert und auch sehr viele kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge gefangen, wovon 2 Dorsche und 6 Wittlinge in der Kiste waren! Dann nochmals eine altbekannte Stelle angefahren und ein Kumpel konnte noch einen guten Dorsch verhaften!!! Jetzt fehlte ja nur noch einer! Kaum war der Dorsch versorgt, waren 3 Ruten gleichzeitig krumm, und alles waren sehr gute Dorsche, wovon natürlich nur noch einer den Weg in die Box finden durfte!!!

Kleines Fazit, so ganz schlecht scheint es dem Dorsch zum Glück nicht zu gehen!?! Bin natürlich kein Wissenschaftler, aber mit langjähriger LL Erfahrung, Fisch ist da, allerdings sehr viele Kleine, aber das gibt Hoffnung!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## UW-56 (5. November 2022)

Was ist los Mario?
Konntet ihr nicht mehr raus?
Wünsche euch noch eine schöne Woche!
Uwe


----------



## MS aus G (16. November 2022)

Es gab leider nix mehr, großartig, zu berichten!!!

Bootfahren hatte sich leider komplett erledigt aufgrund von zuviel Wind!!!

Als wie Samstag gefahren sind, war der Wind wieder weg!!!

3 Versuche auf Mefo blieben, bis auf einen gehakten Dorsch und Plattfisch, leider erfolglos!!!

Direktes Brandungsangeln haben wir nicht gemacht, zwecks fehlender Ausrüstung!

Einmal sind wir auf die Mole in Bagenkop mit ein paar Würmern und Pose bzw. leichter Grundmontage, was einige kleine Dorsche, eine Grundel und einen Seeskorpion brachte!!!

Als Fazit bleibt die Hoffnung, das es mit den Dorschen wieder aufwärts gehen sollte, da doch sehr viele Kleine da sind!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Windelwilli (16. November 2022)

Am Freitag geht es spontan über das Wochenende auf die Insel. 
Wir wollen mal schauen, ob ein paar der  entflohenen Refos schon in der Ecke um Lohals angekommen sind. 
So weit isses ja nicht von Musholm nach Lohals. Wir sind gespannt.....


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. November 2022)

3-4 Kiloforellen... 

Könnte sehr, sehr ge. l werden 

R. S.


----------

